# The Reputation of the German Shepherd Dog



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

As the original thread was many, many pages long, I locked it and sent it to the archives. As it is such a popular topic, we'll go ahead and continue it.

From the Original Thread....



> Quote: This weeks discussion is on the reputation of the German Shepherd Dog. Let's here some personal experiences from members about reactions, good and bad, you've had towards your dog(s) from the general non-GSD public? I personally have gotten a real mix of emotions displayed towards my dogs over the years but, and I'll have to be honest here, I think most people out there are afraid of them or don’t trust them, except the puppies of course . Some may pretend not to be but it's been apparent to me that they are not comfortable. How about you? What has your experience been? What can we do to improve the reputation of our breed and let others see the beauty that we see?
> 
> rhaya


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi!
My GSD is only 8.5 months old, but I still get some pretty weird comments about him. The one that irritated me the most was from a creepy looking man that was literally STARING at my dog. I was taking my dog out for a potty break while we were at work and this man walks by eye f****** my dog. Of course, my dog stares right back at him. Hello?! Has anyone ever taught you how NOT to piss off a strange dog, Mr.?!

The man asks, "He's not friendly?!" I'm thinking..NO.. you creep, he's thinking you are challenging him with your 5 minute staring contest! I refrained from making such a comment and got Isaac's attention onto the business at hand..going potty









My dog IS friendly. He absolutely LOVES children, and is very outgoing. But he is no Golden Retriever, you have to be proven safe before he will trust you. I don't think that makes him unfriendly, just cautious.

I am constantly suprised at how some people think that every dog should WANT attention from random strangers. They act offended if a dog that they don't even know, doesn't jump to their side for a good rub-down just because it was offered. I feel like I have to explain that they are coming on too strong.

p.s. I feel like It is OK for me to make that comment about the friendly Golden Retriever, because I had two of them. and yes they were extremely friendly to everyone


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

My GSD actually acts like the Goldens, as he LOVES all people, to him people mean food and treats. He seems to ignore dogs, unless they get to close to us when he is on leash, then he more or less gives a warning growl to the dog, I think he just doesn't want to share what ever treats I have in my pockets.
He is beautiful, but still with ears down, smiling, and tail wagging crazily, I have had people walk around warily. It just doesn't seem fair!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

in my so far limited time w/luc (3 weeks today!!!), i've found it's mixed. some people are scared of him when he's behaving like an angel, b/c of how he looks (especially people with small dogs straining at the leash and growling; luc generally seems to find those dogs beneath his notice). when i first got him he nervous strained on the leash a lot - he barely does it now unless there's something unusual or 20 trucks and a couple of buses pass at once, and even there there is improvement - and when he strained he definitely made some people nervous, but i find there's little difference in people's reactions whether he was straining or now when he's not. it seems to be largely who he is, not what he's doing. 

but some people really like GSDs. i do get lots of "nice dog!"s. 

my mom was quite funny - i told her i was looking at getting a dog, and when i met luc and said 'i'm going to adopt him, he's a GSD X' - well - she'd been a little disinterested in me getting a dog, but a GSD - my mom LOOOOVES GSDs, it's a little scary LOL (in the conversation i had with her yesterday, she said "you know, i can retire, and i could luc for hikes during the day, and i'd feel comfortable being alone on the trails with him (she's been hiking with him twice so far), and i could take him to do training stuff, i was thinking schutzhund might be something that he'd be good at (b/c he's showing some instinctive protective behaviours, and i want them correctly harnessed), and YOU don't have a car, but I do, and I could take him and do the training with him". while i actually like the idea of schutzhund he needs stronger basic obedience and i think he'd need to be a lot more settled/stable - i'm not sure he'd be a good dog for it, but it's something as he settles in i will look at - i thought it was really sweet/funny that my mom is planning all this stuff for him! 

i think the reason why my mom loves GSDs is a really cute story though. when she was a little girl, about 5, some neighbours down the street had a large GSD that my mother was just terrified of - it was a big dog! - but it was also a very well-trained dog, and the neighbours realized how scared my mom was, so they invited her to watch the dog show off it's latest trick - blowing bubbles out a clay pipe! my mom was SO impressed, and the neighbours said "well, he really likes ice cream as a treat. would you be able to help us and take him to the store for an ice cream?" and gave her money for two ice creams - one for her, one for the dog. and they told the dog (no leash) to go with my mother down to the corner store, and it walked her there, happily ate the ice cream she got it, and walked her back. they did this every week, so of course the dog thought my mom was amazing, b/c she gave it ice cream every week, and my mom got to be comfortable with the dog, who would faithfully escort her to and from the store and blow bubbles on the pipe for her.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jarni think the reason why my mom loves GSDs is a really cute story though. when she was a little girl, about 5, some neighbours down the street had a large GSD that my mother was just terrified of - it was a big dog! - but it was also a very well-trained dog, and the neighbours realized how scared my mom was, so they invited her to watch the dog show off it's latest trick - blowing bubbles out a clay pipe! my mom was SO impressed, and the neighbours said "well, he really likes ice cream as a treat. would you be able to help us and take him to the store for an ice cream?" and gave her money for two ice creams - one for her, one for the dog. and they told the dog (no leash) to go with my mother down to the corner store, and it walked her there, happily ate the ice cream she got it, and walked her back. they did this every week, so of course the dog thought my mom was amazing, b/c she gave it ice cream every week, and my mom got to be comfortable with the dog, who would faithfully escort her to and from the store and blow bubbles on the pipe for her.


This is the sweetest story! I just love it! What a nice owner to take the time with your mom. Trip to the store for ice cream, what a wonderful idea and memory for your mom! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The following paragraph really hit the nail on the head.

"My dog IS friendly. He absolutely LOVES children, and is very outgoing. But he is no Golden Retriever, you have to be proven safe before he will trust you. I don't think that makes him unfriendly, just cautious."

This afore-mentioned sounds like Timber. You have to be proven safe and you cannot exhibit fear. However, I will add that if you like German Shepherds they recognize this and will like you. 

My ex, who couldn't even take charge of a goldfish loves dogs. And, darn they know it. She adopted a Chow, who the humane society said should have been killed, and the dog has been perfect. My GSD, is also great around the ex, so it does make me wonder about this Alpha stuff.

Nonetheless, I do think that to some extent the reputation of the dog is deserved. By reputation, I mean loyal, intelligent and protective.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

even when luc meets someone, he will not warm up to them for a while. the people who won't/don't listen to my 'just let him sniff you' (and even then he usually will observe the person afterwards) comment that he's 'not friendly' or 'skittish' (b/c he jerks his head back when they try to pet him). i always wonder - would those people be comfortable with a stranger coming up and pawing/touching them? probably not. 

people who let luc sniff them, and then leave luc to come them - he's great with, but so far i wouldn't call him an outgoing dog by nature anyways. i would agree that he assesses people first.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jarn, I have the same personality type in Morgan and have gotten the 'unfriendly' + 'skittish' comments. It's annoying, especially if I JUST TOLD someone that she's a very aloof dog. LOL, sometimes I feel like saying 'Well EXCUUUUUSSSEEEE ME that my dog isn't bouncing around trying to make friends with someone she'll probably never meet again!'


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

The last three posts are perfect examples of what I experience with my dog. Dog etiquette (sp?) isn't rocket science. You don't pet dogs on top of their heads right off the bat! My dog will duck and quickly move out the way if a stranger attempts to pet him on top of his head. He doesn't snarl or snap, he just gets out of the way. 

On the other hand, once you've been accepted into his "circle of trust" he will bounce around, beside himself, with excitement when you visit with him! He is a complete luv bug and extremely social, but only with his friends, one can become his friend but it takes a little time. Except when it comes to children, he instantly accepts and seeks out children, the younger they are the gentler he becomes. It's wonderful and I'm so proud of him for that trait!


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

As was said a couple of posts up-it's not fair-is it. When Kayla was a baby everyone wanted to come and see/pet the puppy. She loved to meet people. Then she got bigger and next thing you knew people were crossing to walk on the other side of the street to avoid her. Poor baby-she didn't understand why people weren't saying hi to her. She'd sit on the curb and watch them go by, waiting to see if they'd come over. Not everyone passes by though, we get the odd person willing to stop and meet her. Around the neighbourhood we have people who've known her since she was a baby and they always like to come over and see and talk to her still-thank goodness.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Eisis Except when it comes to children, he instantly accepts and seeks out children, the younger they are the gentler he becomes. It's wonderful and I'm so proud of him for that trait!


I love that about my dog too - we go to the park once a week just her and I. When she sees toddlers and babies she just perks right up (she can't get enough, I have a son who's almost 4 and 2 1/2 year old twins!)

And it's so cute to watch the toddlers run at her 'Doggie doggie' then they stop about 5 feet away because they realize she's taller than they are - lol, cute it's just human nature, nothing they've learned about the breed just OMG you are HUGE!


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

My GSD just loves children, and he will want to lick and lay on his belly and ask for that belly rub! But, the parents don't see it that way, they just see the GSD. Man, he must be asking for them to come close so that he can eat them!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

My pup and I met a couple with a 14 month old baby who just loved "doggies" Shayla kissed her cheek, I mentioned that "darn, I wish I had my camera, that would have made a cute picture" and next thing the dad is standing behind me with his camera. So I said
"Love baby" (Love mommy always gets me kisses) and sure enough, Shayla washed the little girls face. My 6 month old pup on four legs is about the same height as this little girl standing up.

Mean pupper!


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

This is a great topic. Many people who meet my dog seem to be leery of him, maybe even afraid, even though he practically wiggles anytime he's around people, because he is an attention hound. They seem to have some sort of preconceived idea that GSD's are blood-thirsty killers who would sooner rip their throats out as wag their tail at them. Not sure why that is because most GSD's I've ever come across have not acted that way. True, my dog is EXTREMELY friendly, but as has already been told, most GSD's I've seen, if approached correctly will welcome the attention.

I live for the moments when, out for a walk, someone will ask to pet my dog which results in very exuberant behavior from him. An actual demonstration of how people friendly these dogs can be is the best form of advertisement I've come up with. 

Unfortunately, as much as my dog loves people, he has little tolerance for other dogs. He's okay so long as they don't infringe on his "space", which seems to a be a circle a few feet around him. When that circle is broken, he is very quick to demonstrate that he is the Alpha Dog (actually he's the Beta Dog, I'm the alpha). Of course, many people see that sort of behavior as aggressive, which I don't think is a correct assessment. I see it as dominate behavior. My dog is dominate, but he is not aggressive. He doesn't attack other dogs, he just tries to get them to submit to his dominate position. As I understand the breed standard, this is a common characteristic of the breed. I don't think I'd want a GSD that was not dominate, much as I would not tolerate one that didn't enjoy being around people. That combination of traits is one of the primary reasons that I respect, admire and own the breed.


----------



## poppy1677 (Sep 23, 2007)

I get a lot of corner of the eye stares with Otis, though he's only barely 4 months old. People also seem to think it's ok to make judgements about how he will be as an adult "oh he's gonna be huge, bigger than you, better be careful!" Careful of what? I'm well aware that I own a dog, I am responsible for training, socializing, and in all ways taking care of and responsibility for my dog, and that would be true whether he was a GSD or a teeny tiny fluffball.
But what makes me laugh the most is that his favorite friend is a pitbull (ooo scary), who will spend their entire playdate sitting and letting out these loud, put-upon sighs as Otis runs around yapping. You'd never meet a calmer, friendlier dog than Melvin. They love people, they love cats, they love other dogs- so I say too bad for those who miss out on the fun because of their preconceived notions of "viciousness"


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

You guys got it lucky my German Shepherd she pulls to see people but she is still is aloof in her own way.

What she like to do is to stare at the person and then she likes to smell thair shoes get a pat or two and then thats it and then we continyou on are walk.

what i have found out is that all of the mexacans that see carmail they won't come closer then 10 feet i think it is because she stares at them first and that scares the poop out of them.


----------



## smokedaddy99 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have to reiterate much of the sentiment stated here: many are very cautious, some downright terrified of Sebastian







I go to Petco, the kennell, and the vet and it's the opposite with strangers. He LOVES the attention!! As for the apprehension, I think it's the ears, the dark coat and his size. We have a 7-month old baby boy at home, and I can't tell you how many times I have been asked, "How's he with the baby?" I understand this completely, but GEEZ the mother-in-law won't let it go. It's been a tough road trying to convince her that my boy would DIE to protect little Joshie...besides, this dog is so aware of his place in our "pack," he would obey my son if he were capable of giving commands!!!









I just think it is important that we TRAIN, TRAIN, TRAIN, and properly excersize (mentally & physically) our GSD's. Socialize as pups, and expose them throughout their lives to people. All for the health and happiness of our dogs, and to the benefit of others who may need to see our GSD's in the correct light. BUT...I will say this: I certainly do not want the breed to be viewed as a dog like a Golden Retriever. I would desire for the GSD breed to be properly, fairly understood. Period. I, for one, appreciate the fact that my home and family are further protected, and that - God forbid - a time comes that he needs to be SCARY, he IS just that.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I took Apollo to a couple of pet stores yesterday, and everyone always comments on him and wants to know things about him. Kids always wants to pet him. He will usually go up to kids and sniff them and want some attention from them. Other people, he just doesn't care!. (That GSD aloofness!) But at the vets office the other day, a woman walked by him on the way out of the office and he went over to her, she asked if he was friendly, and then she started to pet him & he gave her kisses! She said he was so sweet! I was very proud of him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a friend and i took our GSD's to the local dog park. it's probably a 100yds. long and 50yds.wide and fenced in. there must of been 30 dogs there this morning just running and playing all over the place. i was standing near a man when i heard him say to another man " hey, there's a German Shepherd in here". the other man simply replies " oh yeah, i thinks there's two of them". the first man says " they look vicious". my puppy is 8 months old and my friends pup is 7 months old. they played well. i think GSD's intimidate some people.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I was at PetSmart this weekend and had my sweet Lucy, at 13 weeks old with me. She's a love, and was approached by a mother with some very young children. Lucy did what she does best, giving all sorts of love to the kids....
until.....
mom asked me "what kind if dog is she?" and I said, "Lucy is a German Shepherd Dog puppy" and I think this lady was expecting her to disembowel one of her children after she heard that. I explained that she was a typical well bred example of a GSD. I hope she learned something from my Lucy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

its funny bcz tyson is only 12 weeks old and some of my friends who have labs, goldens and wee little varments think that he is an attack dog. HE'S 12 WEEKS OLD PEOPLE!! i have to explain to ppl and family that its all on how they are raised and trained









this little guy would rather run after the ball u throw then chew your leg off


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

HI,

Could you post the link to the original post in case people want to read it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my children were 1 and 3 years old we had a Shep. we bought home at 8 weeks old. i never felt that there was a problem. i kept a close eye on him. my dog didn't like people (strangers ) picking up my children, the cats or the chickens. when people did pick them up he would come over and sit next to them and give them that GSD look and you knew he wasn't happy with situation. when we went to our trainer at the time we lay our children on the floor of the van and would nap. her Shep would go in the van and lay next to my children and not let me in the van to get them. our trainer had to reach in and get them. even with that action i never felt her dog was going to hurt my children.


----------



## diver101 (Feb 19, 2008)

.My male GSD is 12 right now and still loves to play I have had him since he was 8 weeks old.
He was and is my number 1 we have taught him when he has a job like he was with me in a store I worked as a Manager to deter problems.
Anyway he was taught when someone firsts walks into a the store he shows no emotion no barking no tail wagging just looks at people.
I was working in an area of Tacoma that had a lot of drug activity and prostitution I had to deal with it on a daily basis.
Max knew when someone came in the store that didn't belong.
But my customers loved him some came by just to see him.
Max is out of all German lines I brought him over here myself since I am from Germany and still have family there.
But as part of what was said as far as there personality he loves people he will approach people even if they feel apprehensive it is almost like he want's to change peoples attitude toward GSD's all by himself. My female isn't quite as outgoing she is more reserved you have to make the first move with her she is now 4 and out of American lines.
OK I am done now sorry about the length


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

I wish I had a nickel for everyone that sid "OMG that's a BOG DOG" - yeah you think I don't feed it or clean up it's POOP?? Lol 

Anyway, most people are either in love with her or intimidated by her and it is probably about 50/50. We go to the dog park 2-3 times a week and she plays great with the little teacup dogs as the big GSDs so when we are at the pet store and people freak and scoop up their "scooby snacks" I just laugh and we walk on by. 

She is very friendly, loves everyone, especially guys (for some odd reason) and wants everyone to know she loves them. She is somewhat protective of myself and the kids and keeps them within sight if we are out. I LOVE the fact that she is somewhat intimidating.


----------



## diver101 (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jinx&TragerI wish I had a nickel for everyone that sid "OMG that's a BOG DOG" - yeah you think I don't feed it or clean up it's POOP?? Lol
> 
> Anyway, most people are either in love with her or intimidated by her and it is probably about 50/50. We go to the dog park 2-3 times a week and she plays great with the little teacup dogs as the big GSDs so when we are at the pet store and people freak and scoop up their "scooby snacks" I just laugh and we walk on by.
> 
> She is very friendly, loves everyone, especially guys (for some odd reason) and wants everyone to know she loves them. She is somewhat protective of myself and the kids and keeps them within sight if we are out. I LOVE the fact that she is somewhat intimidating.


I used to get that coment about my Great Dane or where is his saddle is that a horse or a dog.
So one day a friend of mine who has a Great Dane as well took some saddles of her childrens toy's and put them on the dogs before we went to the dog park the saddles of course where not real but looked it.
But people got the idea that we where tired of hearing that.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Having GSDs all my life we always had people crossing the street before getting a chance of walking by us. Granted both my boys were big, Byron, stock coat, 98 lbs and tall and Sidney, long coat, 135 lbs full black, they were also big teddy bears. The sad thing is people assume they are vicious killing machines ready to go off at a moment's notice. Gee, my tots learned to walk grabbing on the dogs for Pete's sake! Oh well... As a matter of fact we were dropped by homeowner's insurance once upon renewal because they asked about dogs and we said we had 3. They asked what kind and we furnished them with 1 Samoyed and 2 GSDs. Oh that was the end of our business with The Hartford Insurance Co. They have their little list of "banned dangerous breeds" and GSDs are part of that with Dalmatians, Huskies and Malamutes. So Tommie Girl was also just a tad from being labeled "vicious". Flat out ridiculous. Based on recent stats there are 78 million dogs in the US right now. We are a 300 million people nation. Between 1979-1998 GSDs were responsible for 27 deaths. That's less than 2/year. Seriously. 
Love my GSDs!!!
Ana


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Part of dealing with the reputation of the GSD is to be considerate of the feelings of others. Keno and I were a therapy team at one of the St. Louis hospitals. Over the years we rode the elevators with many people, and most of the management including the president of the hospital. Before we got on the elevator with someone, I always asked if they minded. Some did, most did not, but I always asked. I never let my dog walk up to a stranger, I allow him to visit with people who approach him. Tag and I go to schools, and some of the kids (and even the grown-ups) are nervous around him. But they soon warm up to him when they see how good he is with the other kids.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I totally agree with Andaka. The same way I'm terrified of cats (yeah, I live surrounded by 100+ lb GSDs but a kitty sends me running for dear life...) some people just get the heebie jeebies when they see our fur babies and I think we ought to respect that. We do that too but most times you assure people your GSDs are fine and the usual reply is "they look vicious". Somehow honorable war heroes got some really bad rep. I wouldn't trust my tots with any other breed really. I'm about to pick up my new puppy in a few weeks (yay!!!! ) and, although a lot of close friends tried reeeeeeeeeeally hard to get me to buy Labs, I'm going GSD again.
Have a great day y'all!
Ana


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

Throughout the years, the general public's only exposure to the GSD has been the 10PM news showing film of a GSD lunging at the leash of a peace officer in a desperate attempt to eat a subdued felon. Having trained some police dogs, I believe that obedience has been sacrificed at the aggression alter, but that's another thread.
I recently got my 7th and likely last GSD as a 5 week old and I was just thinking about how really different they all have been. It was about my 3rd GSD that I began to realize that I couldn't make them all be just like King, my first GSD.
All of my GSD's seemed to command respect from everybody but to differing degrees. My police dog, Hero, had that, "My tail ain't wagging!" look that disappeared when we got home to the family but generally discouraged strangers from being too friendly. He didn't have an "on/off switch when we were in public but not working. Only true dog people understood this. If I said it was OK, he was willing to accept petting from strangers, but he didn't have to like it. 
My last GSD, Ol' Saul, was perhaps the most mellow GSD I have ever seen. He had that perpetually worried, "Is everything OK here, let me lick your hand and make it better." look. It was almost like he was everybody's dog. Even the most apprehensive non-dog person would melt for him. My worst fear was that somebody would call him and he'd hop up in the back of their truck and be gone. 
As the years went by, the last 2 GSD's have had less and less rough housing as a puppy and my tolerance for rambunctious behavior has lessened. To a certain extent, I'm pretty sure my aging and heigtened awareness of people's reaction to my GSD has shaped the attitude of my dog.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

My cousin came over to my house yesterday for the first time...ever. I told him I have a GS and I need to introduce you properly so Shane knows it is ok. I gave him ample warning that I will be making this introduction, perpared how I was going to do it, told him to relax because Shane is just a loveable dog who just want to play. My cousin was fine with this.

We get in the house, I told him have a seat and I will get Shane. I bring Shane out (on his lease of course), first time he saw him, he noticed something was wrong, and just gave a bark (no hairs was up, no growling, no snarling) just "hey something is not right" bark. Well this scared the crap out of my cousin. I told him to relax, Shane just wants to know you who are. I had Shane sit down on the floor while I just talked with my cousin to let him know I that I allowd him in the house. Then I had him take some food and give it to Shane. 

Shane did great, he got a little curious and start to smell my cousin. WELL DID HE FLIP OUT! My cousin tensed up really fast and Shane was happily trying to introduce himself. Even as my cousin was freaking and swatting at Shane, Shane just stood there looking like he was ready to play! So I took him away and let Shane play with this cuz.

While we were studying, Shane wanted to play, so he come to me to throw the cuz. After while he got bored with me and wanted to play with my cousin. So he drop the cuz in front of my cousin and be perpare himself to run. Well my cousin freaked out again. Begging me to take him away. Poor shane is looking at me as if to say "why won't he play with me?" lol

I took Shane away again, and asked my cousin "why are you scared of him, he just wants to play with you." My cousin, in a very justifiable way said "HE IS SO BIG!!" Soooooo? It is like he never seen or played with a big dog before. Shane just wants to play and get to know him and he is freaking out like a nine year old kid. A GS must have a lot of power to be able to make a 6'3 200 pound grown man act like a child! Without giving Shane a chance, my cousin just classified Shane as a dangerous and mean dog before he even got to know him.


----------



## meganktar (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two dogs, one is a white gsd/mal mix and the other is a belgin shepherd. The gsd mix is 80 pounds and so friendly with people and loves attention yet people are afraid of her. If someone wants to be afraid of her then they are just missing out on petting and loving a wonderful dog.
My belgain is a different story. He is teriffied of people. He won't bite them or anything but they scare him, especially little kids. (when he was a baby some kids decided to bark at him and then poke him and run away a few times, where were the parents in this?) We still do socilizing, but I have had a few parents with kids who ask it their kids can pet my dog, and when I explain that he is a little fearful and I would prefer it if their kids could just give my dog a few treats they get so angry. They tell me that if their kids cannot pet my dog he is obviously vicious and should be wearing a muzzle in general. Then they go into a rant of how dangerous shepherds are and how they will attack people. I am sorry but my dog is not here to entertain you children, he is here to be my dog and I say who can pet him.
On the other hand, anyone who is willing to give him some treats and spend 5 or 10 minutes to let him get comfatable with them, he ends up kissing and loving. People just assume that dogs were put on this earth to entertain them, not to protect their owners.


----------



## Kelsey3283 (Feb 28, 2008)

I get the feeling some GSD people don't like it when I tell them that yes, a big factor in getting the german shepherd(a dark bi-color) was intimidation to strangers - my dog looks scary as ****! She's lean and athletic, when she pants or barks her teeth shine and show from her mouth. My wife is a very nervous person and when ever she has Schatzi with her that insecurity is gone, and with good reason. She's very protective about our home and family. I also think its funny how people here are commenting on the perception that GSD's seem to have about human emotion. That kind of nervous/excited vibe is something my dog really picks up on. And if you think about it that is the kind of human emotion that is held when bad things are happening.
I definitely don't harbor the stereotype though. Whenever people in line at the pet store look incredibly nervous next to me in line(happens a lot LOL) and keep their distance I tell them she's very friendly and tell them they can pet her if they want. I haven't had a nervous stranger turn her down yet! 

The reputation is one that they have gained from irresponsible owners and it all comes from the same core issue that gives GSD's poor health:

Unscrupulous breeders who don't care about the health and standard of the dog. They breed whatever they can find and sell pups to people that aren't ready for an dog with responsibilities of a GSD and they don't care how it will turn out if they get payed.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your comments about Shane closely mirrors how my GSD, Timber reacts to visitors.

Wary at first and then accepting. But, before anyone visits he is crated and then let out after the visitor settles.

I am single, retired and spent almost 100 percent of my time with Timber. And whether it is right or wrong, Timber has decided his most important job is to look after me. 

So in some respects their reputation is right on. They are intelligent and very loyal to their families. Heck, my son has two yellow labs and you could walk into his house in the middle of the night and all the labs would want to do is come and play with you.
Timber's reaction would be a bit different.

Does that mean Timber is not socialized. Absolutely not, the dog is great with the neighbors and pets he knows, and is very good in large crowds.

As for Shane, how stupid for your cousin to think the dog is aggressive and mean. 

In reality, some people just fear the breed and that attitude is tough to change.

But, there is a differnce between breeds. 

As a great trainer once told me;

"Chuck, Timber is not a lab, retriever or any other kind of lick it in your face dog. He is an European GSD Male and will always be wary toward strangers. He will also defend you with his life. So never put him in a unwarranted situation in which he thinks he needs to defend you."


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jinx&TragerI wish I had a nickel for everyone that sid "OMG that's a BOG DOG" - yeah you think I don't feed it or clean up it's POOP?? Lol


If I had a nickel for everytime that happened I'd be happy.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee is almost 8 mos old, and he's black/tan and a long-stock coat. Most people seem to love him, but he's almost always wagging his tail when we're out, so that probably helps. However, some idiot saw me walking him downtown w/my 2 yr old in the stroller, and told me - you better be careful, that dog's gonna be really big soon, and you don't want him to hurt that baby. WTF??? That's why I got the dog, dumbbutt, so I could feed my toddler to him.







Oh, yeah, and this was last fall, so Kodee must have been all of 4 months old at the time.









It irritates me when people are _too_ friendly, and just walk right up to him without asking me, although luckily that doesn't happen too often, but it makes me even madder when some moron assumes that I don't know how to handle my own dog with my own kids...

Now that he's gotten much larger, I've noticed that even though he is so fluffy and beautiful, (with that wagging tail of his), most people smile and admire him, but from a "safe" (in their minds) distance. They don't know that he'd lick 'em to death before he'd ever hurt them. Ha! Maybe that's a good thing, so people don't walk right up and start petting him w/o asking first...


----------



## ChristieL (Feb 28, 2008)

I work in a Veterinarian office and see many GSD. The problem of why GSD have a bad rep. is on the fault of the owners. We have some that come in that are so sweet and so well behaved that they would hurt a fly. Then we have some that come in that you can tell there owners have not put any time or training into them. It is because of the people that have let there dogs down by not training them and socializing them that has given GSD such a bad rep in the animal world. My 7 Month old pup has been coming to work with me since she was 12 weeks old. Even as a 7 month old there are people that back away from her.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Frankly, GSD owners probably spend more time with their dogs then any other dog owner on earth. 

My GSD had surgery on his neck and numerous stitches, guess what, he didn't like the vet. It was strictly fear aggression, so after several practice visits to his office he has improved. 

Don't be so quick to judge GSD owners. On average, they are the best. For more info see my post entitled "Timber and the Vet."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think GSD's have a bad rep-most people are just intimidated by them, because they are so intelligent, and protective. Christie~You are lucky to be able to bring your dog to work. It is sometimes a challenge to take our GSD's places for socializing. It seems if you choose a GSD for a pet, you are smarter than the average dog owner(IMO). 
I had a _four_ year old boy ask me if I had a dog, and told him 2 german shepherds, he replies "German Shepherds are scary"~his parents have a bernese mt. dog that is sooo mellow at 14 mos., he is boring.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

You know, every once in awhile I look at my GSD and think, "Maybe boring would be nice for awhile!!!!

julies'omom


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Christie.L.I work in a Veterinarian office and see many GSD. The problem of why GSD have a bad rep. is on the fault of the owners. We have some that come in that are so sweet and so well behaved that they would hurt a fly. Then we have some that come in that you can tell there owners have not put any time or training into them. It is because of the people that have let there dogs down by not training them and socializing them that has given GSD such a bad rep in the animal world. My 7 Month old pup has been coming to work with me since she was 12 weeks old. Even as a 7 month old there are people that back away from her.



Christie L., is that you from monday night training with Dan morris????


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

It's amazing that people still have the fear of these guys and gals. My father calls them german police dogs and wants to know why we would have an animal like that around our 2 year old son. I would rather have a shepherd than a small dog any day. When I was growing up we had a terrier that would bite your feet from under the couch, we had a terrier mix that used to pin me against the fence and I would have to crawl over it and go in through the front door and recently I had a pekingnese that would wake up my husband by standing on his chest and growling in his face and the pekingnese drew blood from him at least 6 times, me once and the groomer 2 times.


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

Just thought I would share this story with you guys about what happened to me and Mya yesterday. My mom got home with the groceries and I went out to help her take them in. I always take Mya, she's 4 months old, out to the front yard to go to the bathroom, with out a leash or anything, and she stays right next to me. She has NEVER, EVER ran from me. I take her on walks all around the neighborhood and she will not run. She seems very uninterested in people walking buy or squirrels, she just likes to sit where ever she is when she spots them and watch them until they disapear. I love it. But any way, she follows me outside and does her thing then sits next to me as I am handing my mom groceries. A lady and I assume her husband were walking across the street with a little Yorkie who was going absolutely ballistic at the end of the leash. Jumping, barking, lunging, everything you can think of trying to get to Mya who is sitting calmly (not running, barking, or anything...just watching) next to me. I waved Hi to the lady and she gave me a crazy dirty look. I didn't think anything of it until I was walking away and she yelled "YOUR DOG WILL EAT MINE!! TAKE IT AWAY!" I was shocked. Mya is sitting next to me just watching them walk past and this lady is yelling at me to take my dog, who is at my house, away, because she thinks Mya will eat her dog. I just laughed and said well actually we have a yorkie as well and they play just fine. She gave me another dirty look and scooped up her dog and continued walking. 
Just thought I would share it with you guys. If anyone wants to see Mya and Mumble (the yorkie) play there are some pictures in the photo section. 

Jeremy


----------



## Josette's Raiser (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't post often, but this thread really stuck out to me. Growing up, we had a small dog. She broke loose one time and the neighbor's GSD attacked her and injured her pretty badly. Not knowing anything about dogs then, our whole family automatically hated all GSDs even though us kids used to play with her all the time before this incident.

When I started raising for Guiding Eyes, I told them I never wanted a GSD, I would always be a Lab person. I remember walking into a puppy class and seeing a GSD that was almost ready for formal training. She was so sweet and just laying so calmly on the floor next to her raiser. That dog went on to become a brood and one of her puppies joined our region. I started to interact with her at classes and my 'hate' for GSDs started to wane. 

When I had my 3rd puppy, we swapped dogs in class and I handled Bentley, a gorgeous (and huge) GSD. He was so sweet and I saw the bond he had with his raiser and the idea started to come into my mind of actually raising one some day.

Last summer, I was fortunate enough to intern at Guiding Eyes. There were quite a few GSDs in the kennels and they were all just so wonderful. I had a sweet spot in my heart for one particular big guy, a sable named Hansel. When he graduated as a guide, my heart broke not being able to see him every day at work.

When the next GSD litter was born at Guiding Eyes, I asked to be considered to raise one. GSDs are pretty rare there, so only certain people who have the skill set can actually raise one. I counted down the days until my little pointy bundle of joy would join my household. Finally, at the end of August, I picked up Josette. I have been hooked ever since and hope to raise many more GSDs after Jo leaves.

Josette has been with a sitter for 2 months now because of a strong traffic fear that we couldn't work through together. I've sat for a few labs and even a golden/lab cross, but none have come close to filling the void left by Josette. I can't wait to get her back.

I too have noticed the change in people's reaction to her. Not that I'm biased, but nothing is cuter than a shepherd puppy! I couldn't take a walk with Jo without being mauled by someone wanting to pet her. At about 5-6 months though, the street crossing started. I guess it is warranted...if given the opportunity Josette would surely lick anyone to death


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sarah, how does your family now view GSD's? It would be hard to get over that, unless you had one on one with a certain dog, as you did. Thank you for your service, in training the service dogs, it must be very hard to give them up...
I agree, nothing is cuter than a shepherd pup!


----------



## Josette's Raiser (Dec 30, 2007)

onyx'girl-
When I told them I was going to raise a GSD, they were not all too thrilled, but Josette won them over with one **** of her cute head







It also helped that we sit for a friend's GSD who is the biggest baby! My family is definitely a shepherd family now









And yes, it is so hard to give them up, but when you see them as a team with their person every bit of sadness leaves you and what you're left with is a heart busting with pride!


----------



## BradThor (Mar 25, 2008)

Im new around these parts, but I just had to weigh in as a novice GSD daddy...

Our pup (Raina) is about 3 months old, and I try to take her everywhere the family goes... we have a 15 month old boy that loooooves him some animals... he has grown very fond of our new GSD family addition...

well, long story short... we go to the pet store for supplies (food, toys, etc) and every time we go, we have at least 3 or 4 people approach us and want to pet our puppy... the response we have received from people about her has been quite amazing... 

Pretty much everyone that i have spoken to about GSD's has had nothing but wonderful things to say about them... so we are very glad we adopted our baby... 

I will admit tho... when we went to meet her for the first time at the breeder's ranch... I was quite intimidated by some of the bigger adult GSD's that she had... some were security dogs for the ranch.. Im not one that gets initimidated by dogs all that often (as im a bigger man myself), but these dogs were quite impressive and they are as sweet as they can be when they trust you...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

ditto, regarding the small dogs. I inherited a Jack Russell from my Ex, because despite the divorce agreement she was going to put the dog down when he was perfectly healthy. The dog was very intelligent, but also a biter. 

Now I have two GSD's, one my forever dog and the other a rescue. The rescue is the most gentle dog I have ever seen. My forever dog is protective. But when it comes to family, including the little ones, my forever dog is gentle and playful.

As for the GSD's rep, yes a European GSD will be protective of his family and his property. That is the nature of the dog and I love it.

Concerning the little guys, whether yorkies, terriers, whatever, they are more high strung and in my opinion are more likely to create a problem.


----------



## misskris (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm new to GSD's as well. My boy is almost 2, but we did not get him till he was 6 months. A BYB, could not sell him and his brother because they were no longer "cute", so she dumped them at the shelter. 

Untill today, I would discribe him as more of a golden or lab personallity. He absolutely adores people. 

We've had people, pull their kids across the street so they did not have to walk past him. Parents, tell kids "stay away from that dog, those are mean dogs". Not to mention the dirty looks. 

We've also had people, let their kids crawl all over him. We were in Petco one day, when a toddler Sat on top of him and almost fell asleep while I was talking to her parents. This was a child he had never seen before and will most likely never see again.

Little ole ladies seem to adore him. They allway's want us to stop so they can pet him or shake his hand. They're also the ones that say "what a handsome dog" or "he looks like a smart fellow"


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread made me stop and think, and I honestly can't remember one instance of someone reacting to Gunner in a positive way. People are always so afraid of him. People cross the street when we're out for a walk. When we walk into the vet's office, people stop dead in their tracks, like a deer caught in headlights, or try to get a better hold on their own dogs. On one hand, it really irritates the **** out of me, that people automatically assume he's a vicious killer. And yet, on the other hand, I don't necessarily mind it. Gunner is actually quite friendly, but he's a bit reserved with strangers. You know... typical Shepherd! It's only at the vet's office that I'll tell people he's friendly. Otherwise, I don't advertise it. I had one man holler to me, from across the street of course, "Boy, I bet you sleep good at night with him in the house." I just smiled and answered "Yes, I do." 

The funny thing is, when Cooper (our other Golden) was still with us, people would automatically coo and aww the minute they saw him, while keeping one eye on Gunner, waiting for the most-certainly iminent attack. I used to get a kick out of telling people that it was the Golden they'd better watch out for. He would have bitten before Gunner would! LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This ad doesnt do much for the reputation:
In yesterdays Kalamazoo Gazette~
German Shepphard puppies,extremely smart, finest alarm system you can purchase...then phone#, so I called and asked what line they were from, lady didn't know, german working, show? She didn't know but male is a UKC silver & creme and the mom is a AKC black & tan. She told me over and over that she sells to the police and wasn't really into advertising them. No papers, $350, but "I sell to police departments". I asked if she pre -sold any before breeding, "NO", I don't have to, they go so fast. Kept calling me "hon" I then asked if she had a contract to sign, "no", Do you take pups back "I never had to yet", I bit my tongue then said that there are so many GSD's on petfinder, does she ever look at that to see how many need rescue? I asked if she kew that the ad spelled shepherd wrong. Today, the ad had the correct spelling. I think that she was clueless , other than putting two dogs together and having babies. I am sure she will sell these pups though,even if the go to the "police department in Lansing"


----------



## mroe (Apr 6, 2008)

I hear ya!! My dog Shadow is an awesome dog. Wonderful with children My youngest child is 5 and he he so good to her and her friends too. He is obedience trained and truly a member of our family.. that said once he gets into the exam rooma t the vets all bets are off. he has to be muzzled because if the vet tries to touch him he flips out and tries to bite. i can call him off but as soon as the vet touches him he is biting again. Totally fear based and this is the only situation it ever happens in. Ther vets is not the best place to judge a dog..as chances are thiey are there because they dont feel well or they are just palin scared.

Michele


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Maybe it's because I've had GSD all my life, but I've always thought of them as of superior intelligence, hard working, highly motivated, and fiercely loyal companions. If others see them as intimidating that is fine by me. I like the idea that people hesitate to approach me and my dog. I go out of my way to be sure children know that he is okay and let them come say hello and pet him. As for adults, their perception problems are not mine to fix.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I can not add much. My GSD hates the Vets, and frankly is not friendly toward visitors the dog does not know.

But, when it comes to friends and family there is no better dog on earth. Loyal, protective and friendly, you bet.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

My most current outing with KC was to the vet. Pretty much we keep all the pups at home, walk in the country (rarely meet others) and to the dog club. There were all sorts of dogs and a rabbit waiting. Everyone was very open to her and she was on her best behavior! Lots of nose touching and a couple kisses with a yorkie. 
But when I took her to another vet for a micro chip there was a lady there holding her little maltese. I know the woman so we had to chat. She openly confessed to not liking dogs and only getting the one she had for her son. She had a little bit of a distained look when I said that the pups would be big dogs. Over all everything has been popular this time around with the pups. 
Our last GSD had hard stairs and people going out of their way to avoid us. He was very loving and sweet. Took him to the top of the zugspitz and played in the snow one year. Nobody said anything though.

I think proper socialization and good behavior is the only thing that will get people to change their minds about our dogs. Of course some people are just ignorant and will never change. But there are still those who are willing to see a GSD as they really are.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1I can not add much. My GSD hates the Vets, and frankly is not friendly toward visitors the dog does not know.
> 
> But, when it comes to friends and family there is no better dog on earth. Loyal, protective and friendly, you bet.


Ivy is the same way. She is usually pretty good at the vets though....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Timber had surgery on his neck, and has been a bit leery since. 

But we did visits to the vet for no reason other then to get him settled a bit. Those visits have been very helpful.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I took my rescue Gaige to the craft fair the other day... and I had three people ask "is he friendly??!!" More of a statement than anything. I said yes, but let him sniff you and and dont approach him quickly. Gaige did fine with everyone, but much to my dismay, when a group of children started to quickly approach him, he started barking and growling- I had told them to "stop!" you cant rush up on him like this- and they kept coming- my husband grabbed Gaige and took him away, but I will say, this was a sight I had never seen before with him, as he lives with my child and is around daycare children all day. He did this ONCE last year at a park, but hasnt since then. We are still in training, I am going to be speaking to my trainer about it, but it really concerned me. I am thinking, gees, if anyone seen that they will for sure think he is vicious! No one said anything though, I am not sure they noticed as we were at that point near the parking lot. 
When we were inside, one elderly man said to me "beautiful dog!" (I had Gaige in a down/stay but I was right there with him) and he goes he is very devoted to you I can tell- he doesnt live up to the GSD reputation huh? I wanted to say "what reputation? Of being smart,loyal, and protective? loving?" but, out of respect I didnt. I just replied "well, I dont really know how to answer that. He is a wonderful boy-I think that everyone has their own perception of a GSD, whether its right or wrong". He goes yea, he doesnt fit all the bad things you hear though. So, I was proud... till the parking lot!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

This incident has to be one of the things that has annoyed me the most since Shadow (4 mths, 23lbs) came home with us. Since the day he came home (10 wks old) he has gone almost everywhere with me. He was a tiny little guy. He walks to the kids school with me 3 times a day, and all the kids know him by name, and want to pet him. It has been good for the dog and the children, who now know to ask before they try to pet him, and Shadow knows that if he isn't in a sit, he won't get any attention.

All of the other parents know Shadow as well. Last week, on our last school walk of the day, all the kids are coming to Shadow as they are leaving the school, asking to pet, Shadow is sitting nicely, no problem. All of a sudden, one of the parents grabs their daughter, and won't let her pet Shadow because he's getting bigger, and will "bite" her. I just looked at the mother and said that he's the same dog that she herself was gushing over just 4 weeks ago, and that by her reaction, she was going to make the child scared of dogs. I was just livid, as were my 5 and 7 year olds, who adore their "baby brother".

I realize that some people are scared, and I respect their right to be that way, but in overreacting, they are instilling fear into their children.

I have to say though, that for everyone person who makes a negative comment, or crosses the street to avoid us, there are 3 who don't.

My son's kindergarten teacher actually invited Shadow and I into the class for show and tell. It was nice to be able to teach the kids how to approach a strange dog, how not to rush, and not try to pet the top of the dog's head, but to let the dog sniff, and to ALWAYS, ALWAYS ask permission.

Luckily, Shadow has such a good personality this is possible. I even had a grandmother the other day approach me asking me to take Shadow to see her grandson, who had been bitten by a dog the week before. For 3 days while waiting for Kindergarten to let out, Shadow and I played on the lawn, near the 4 year old. Finally on the 4th day, he got close enough to touch Shadow, and said he wasn't scared anymore. That was great.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Diane unfortunately there are people out there like that, that don't know that they are putting fear into their children by acting this way. I think that is great that you socialize Shadow that way so that he doesn't have problems with kids. There are so many shepherd owners today that don't socialize their dogs and blame the dog when he/ she bites a person. They never think to put the blame on anyone but the dog. The phrase comes to mind Do stupid people know they are stupid or you can't fix stupid


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was in the dog park once with a friend who has a Shep. at the time our boys were 6 and 7 months old. i was standing a few feet behind this man and i heard he say to another man "hey, did you see that Shepherd" and the other man replies in a non concerning way "oh yeah, i think there's two of them" and the first man said "they look scarey". a 6 month old and a 7 month old, scarey. a few months ago we were in the woods crossing a creek and a family was on the other crossing also. i waited untill they crossed because the path was very narrow where you get out of the creek. i was holding Loki and one of the boys wanted to pet him so the father said ask the man is it ok. i said yes and let him go. he went over two the boys and wrapped around them and then sat in front of them for pets and the father said " he's very friendly". two days ago the GF and i were sitting on a bench after coming out of the woods having some water and fruit when a lady walked by with two young boys. they stood off in the distance looking at Loki. i could tell they wanted to play with him so i said to the mother they can pet if they want and she "sure". they came over and petted him. one of the boys reached down and picked up his ball and threw it. when Loki went and got it and brought it back and dropped for him to throw again their faces lit up. i have more to say but the GF wants to go to the woods before it's to dark. as far as keeping the reputation of the GSD good. i would say having a nicely trained dog.should show people what a Shep is all about but we have to responsible owners in all aspects of having a GSD.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

My neighbor, who has a chow, had the balls to tell me that 'she looks wicked', about my girl who was 4 months old at the time.

I grew up with GSDs, Rotts, Pits, Dobes, etc. These aren't 'bad' dogs in my mind, or in the minds of any of my family members.

It was quite shocking to me when my neighbor said that, as well as at the park when a mother repeatedly yelled at her little girls for coming over to pet Reich. 

She LOVES babies and children. She is aloof with strange adults and other dogs, but any baby or toddler can waddle right over and sit on her if they want. 

But this mom at the park had no problem with them trying to pet, without permission from the owner, a little toy dog who just wanted to bite their fingers off.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

I get nothing but warm regards about Taedyn being a German Shepherd Dog. I frequently have people stop me in the road - even in their cars - to tell me they love GSDs, and they think she is so beautiful. People even stop to tell me their stories, how they raised them, grew up with them, bred them at one time, etc. While I was walking home the other day, this guy walked with me telling me all about his dogs. haha.

My first landlord was skeptical about me getting a dog, but when I said I wanted a GSD he respond, "Oh! Well, yes, of course! They're wonderful dogs!" The other tenants at my new place all love GSDs and think it's great that I have one.

Sometimes people are a little *too* friendly. They see GSD and think, "Oh, nice well behaved dog." And I'm like, "No, please, she does have her triggers."


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

The perfect example of the GSD's mistaken identity as an "aggressive" dog would have to come from my sisters dog: Shar.
She was a large female - almost pure black except for her legs and belly, and the most devoted, loving dog...IF she knew you.
Living in melbourne with small yards all squashed together, it wasn't hard to see that little black face staring at you from behind the side fence from the road. Scared the living daylights out of anyone walking past (she had that BIG, booming GSD bark - honestly, for all intents and purposes, she was a male!







)
And should you dare come into the yard, watch out!
But the way to this little girl's heart was a friendly (and familiar) "Hello Shar, Shar!!" And then butter wouldn't melt in her mouth! She would bound up and down like a dingo and yelp and whine until you gave her a big hug and showered her with kisses and then settled on your feet - even whilst you were still walking!
She rarely left my sisters side and when her first child came around, barely left his crib to go and eat.
It used to annoy me that whenever we went out people would hold their children close until they had walked past and stare at her intently - then scowl when she started to growl at them. Well duh people! She thinks you're about to attack!! Sheesh...


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I think that the more that we are in the public doing good things such as therapy dogs, nursing home visits with trained dogs, preschool visits and just general doing good even in the neighborhood will be a benefit to the breed. When we do something good why not blow our own horns and send a picture and a little story to the local newspaper to be published, maybe not on the front page but in the local section.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

The bad rep for the GSD are basically from way back WW1 and so on. All you've seen in wars was the GSD, Dobermans and Rotts. They all have bad reps since then. Just up to us owners to prove to the people out there they can be friendly, cuddly little big babies. I see people crossing the street when I walk my GS. I wouldnt be walking on the streets if he was mean or ready to bite someone. And then you have the people that stays on the same sidewalk as you but when they pass your GS they still have their eyes on the GS...just incase..lol..


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

My boy is tooooo friendly to everyone..he is 11 months, I would love him to be more aloof or protective? what is wrong with him? I dont want a golden retriever ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Your dog in time will know what to do. You dont even have to teach nor train them to be protective. It's in them. He's still young. My dog is over protective when it comes to us or our territory. Way too much and we NEVER taught him or did anything to show him how. To a point that it gets annoying. He's only 8 1/2 months old. These dogs are the ones you always have to keep an eye on...He's a big baby loves to play with other dogs and people. But if I am walking him and he sees a dog in the park walking or playing he growls at them or bark and thats on a leash. But if he's loose he will just go and smell and play...My odd ball lol


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I think that sometimes GSD get a bad reputation as aggresive from television or the movies. But in general I think they have a great reputation to those who know these dogs for their intelligence and loyalty. My Juli is one week away from 5 months and some people are scared to get close to her when I am in public, others bring their children over to pet her. She is very sweet and only time she bites is when she is playing with me, and then her bites are soft. I know how hard her bite grip is from her tug of war games with her crate cushion ifI put my hand behind the cushion and let her bit it. Even with dogs that are a little aggressive she goes out of her way to try to make friends. I usually have to protect her because she would rather ignore a growl or show of teeth in favor of making friends. She has only been the vets office once and she was just 8 weeks old, but she was fine there. Lateley she has been starting to guard the house. If she hears or sees a stranger on the back path near our house she barks and she has a very deep bark that would probably scare away anyone. Good girl! I probably spend almost all my free time with her and have done lots of socialization especially in my neighborhood so they aren't afraid of her. She sticks to me like glue. If I go into the bathroom at home she wants to follow and whines outside the door waiting for me to return. Also I rarely see GSDs in public these days, so I don't know if owners keep them at home or there just aren't as popular as they may have been at one time.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gmcenroe Also I rarely see GSDs in public these days, so I don't know if owners keep them at home or there just aren't as popular as they may have been at one time.


I've noticed the same thing - I rarely see other GSDs around here. There's one lady in our neighborhood who is always out walking hers, but other than that, I hardly ever see them.
I just heard not too long ago that they moved up on the list of the most popular breeds (which, honestly, didn't thrill me.) If I'm not mistaken, they're like number 3 or 4 on the list now. 

I got another good dose of their reputation preceding them, this morning. I took Gunner back to the vet for his Lepto vaccine and on the way in, we made it to the door at the same time as this woman coming in with a little Cocker Spaniel. She stopped short, pulled her dog back and asked me (with enough attitude to spare) "Is that dog friendly?" I had a million of 'em right on the tip of my tongue. "He's friendlier than _I _am when confronted with stupidity" ALMOST came flying out, but I managed to bite my lip, reminding myself that Gunner can't be an ambassador and change the negative perceptions if I'M a b****! LOL. 

I nicely and calmly told her that yes, he's friendly and well-mannered. After she watched him giving her little Cocker kisses, she warmed up a bit, but actually said "Boy, he's not typical of that breed, is he?" I, of course, told her that actually he IS typical of the breed; that there are many misconceptions about the GSD. She didn't seem convinced, but we chatted for a few minutes after that, so maybe... just _maybe_... some of it sunk in.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I was going to try and respond to at least one post and then I read yours. At about the same age as your pup, Timber seemed to be way to accepting of literally anyone. So, a bit early, but a few months later I enrolled him in an SCH class. He flunked because he would not play tug, frankly I do not respect the trainer.

My breeder told me not to be concerned and she was right. Sghe staed that Timber has bonded wih you very closely, and will also be protective. Subsequently, he was, and at one point I was getting concerned he was to protective.

As an aside I am now on crutches and take rescue dogs. And Timber is the only one that knows the pain and how to react.

As your dog matures please keep us informed. As your dog matures.
Regarding affection, I am finding the GSD's I have had are more affectionate, then aloof.

The affection part, I was going to post as a topic. Because when the dog truly bonds, they are not aloof, as so many book say.


----------



## shepsmum (Aug 1, 2007)

Shep has already grown past breed standards in height, and still growing. 

For anyone shorter than 5'8", I'd guess he'd be quite intimidating. 

Few things I noticed, people forget this is a GSD and not a Golden Retriever. They think they can come storming over unexpected and be able to pet him. People need to learn to ask permission to approach any dog. 

GSD's also do a lot of communication with their teeth when younger, nibbling and touching. When they do this and you pet them back, it's reciprocal communication. A 5 year old kid, if a 1" long fang touches his hand, he calls it a bite. Kid isn't hurt, and actually is proud of it, and will talk about it joyfully for months. The parent on the other hand, deems an attack. 

The bad end is bad owners. These are the same owners that bring rottweilers and pitbulls a bad name. They teach the dogs to be mean to others. By doing so, poor dog thinks he's doing good. 

But.... on top of all, I was asked why don't you see many GSD's out on the street, pet stores, etc., with their owners. They're one of the most common breeds. This goes back to the owners. GSD's require intensive training from a puppy. They're extremely intelligent, more than most know. A GSD puppy will defend his pack as young as 10 weeks, Shep did. This has to be channeled correctly. 

What I've noticed is quite a few GSD owners don't have the time or patience to work with them so that they behave properly in public. 

I know that some will take their pup into a pet store, the huge gsd bark erupts, everyone is scared in the store. Owner is to embarrassed to return with the poor dog. 

So... the answer. If you're in this situation, if you're scared to take your dog for a walk, or to a pet store, or let anyone pet him... You need to go to a GSD obedience trainer. No clickers, any of that stuff. Our trainer is a CKC judge, she's bred GSD's for over 20 years, championships won in US and Canada for obedience with GSD's. 

Why do you need a GSD Trainer??? Our pup was 10-12 weeks old, we'd started puppy kindergarten with a local trainer. Shep barked non-stop, the trainer said that was normal for a GSD, and just spoke louder. 1 1/2 hours of non-stop barking per class between activities. 

4 weeks later, we had a pup that barked at everything that slightly moved.

After being on a long waiting list, we got to this new trainer, which specialized in GSD's. 

First class, we walk into the room, Shep goes bark-crazy with so many other dogs, none stop barking. 

She (the trainer) looked over and said "do you know how to stop him?" I said no, she came over, grabbed his collar, lifted his front legs off the ground and barked "ENOUGH" to his face. He instantly shut up, and never barked the rest of the class. Something so simple. 

I won't let the rest of her secrets out, we were with her for a few months. One of her dogs we trained with was in that crappy movie called " Shoot'em Up".

Point I'm trying to make is something that Caesar makes often, it's mostly the owners that make's the dog bad.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Man...I hate stupid people.







I was in a bookshop this afternoon having a peek at some puppy books (can't help myself!!) and the attendant came up to me and asked "Can I help you? Do you have a puppy?" I said "Yes, I do. He's 13 weeks old."
"What type?" She asked.
"German Shepherd." I answered. Oh...you should have seen the face drop on this woman! Her eyes widened and I saw the expression change from polite interest to a derisive smirk.
"Oh God," She said. "You would wanna train THAT one well." and she handed me a book labelled: Training the problem pooch.
I was fuming. I politely handed the book back and said -
"Oh, he's a handful alright!" Laughing, trying not to swear.
"But he's the most gentle and loving dog. Typical GSD." And there I saw the eyes glaze over and she said -
"Um, yeah. IF you can control them..."
What can I say? I promptly left the store without buying anything. I couldn't believe this woman would be so rude...and to a potential customer as well.


----------



## NadiaBG (Jul 3, 2008)

I was shocked how people think about GSD in USA. My dog was shipped from Europe, March this year.
When we started taking him to the park all the people started offering us to take the dog for special training. 
Their opinion was he'll get aggressive because he's GSD.
In Europe GSD is considered as calm and very friendly dog.
Even today I had the same reaction at the park. Couple with small breed dog was walking when Axel approached the small cute dogie. The lady started screaming "OMG GSD leash you dog PLS". I said "Madam he is just a puppy and he is very friendly". 
I don't know what is the reason for this reputation?!
I found this:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/37353.html 

I don't know probably we are talking about two different dogs.
The only reason to get my dog from Europe was the cost of GSD in USA. The breeder is my friend and I know that he is breeding not for quantity. He is breeding for quality. Now I get deeper and I see some details that I have never known. However I love all the dogs and if I can I'd have 10.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your comments and agree for the most part. It sounds like you found a great trainer, but on my end about 90 percent are worthless.

As you noted the GSD is different and not a licky lab or retriever., clearly protective around his/her owner and their property.

So the dog is a bit different. My dog, super in crowds and behaving in public has never been an issue. 

However, one on one with a stranger I need to be very careful.

Is the GSD different, from others. In my opinion absolutely, so I need to be more careful with Timber.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is really, really friendly. If someone looks at him like they want to pet him, he'll approach them for pets and try to lick them. If they ignore them, he'll ignore them too. I get worried about little kids because he's really big and clumsy and he loves to lick faces to death if he can reach. When a big, black german shepherd is licking your kid's face, even I can understand it would make parents nervous.

Most people just comment on how beautiful he is and will pet him as he's going by. If someone is walking a small dog, they'll pick up their dog and walk by.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Chrono looks like my current Fidelco Foster Fenna, except that she has tan points on the bottom of her legs. We call her the labrador, because her tail doesn't stop wagging, no matter who she meets. Unfortunatly, even with my service fosters, who have all been wonderful, I run into people all the time who are scared of my dogs. I managed to get a mob following at a local mall 3 Christmas' back because of my little!(57 lb) ,Seda, who is to date, the greatest working dog I have ever been blessed to foster. Finding refuge in an empty elevator with a security gaurd(Who recognized what she was and got right down and made friends, I got a little insight when he looked at us and said..

"I was wondering why my shift was so quiet tonight!"
I guess we looked puzzled because he replied..
"Everyone thinks your girl is a drug sniffing dog!"

I have to say, we left quickly after that!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Most people actually love Cookie. There must be a lot of GSD lovers in my town.








Though, a few people have reacted negatively towards Cookie. Some visitors to our house insist that we put Cookie away in a separate room while they're here, especially if they were attacked by a GSD in the past.
One person, and I've mentioned this before so sorry to repeat, thought that I should have Cookie put down just because of her breed.








I hugged Cookie when I got home after that.








Since then, I like to hang a sign around Cookie's neck when we go places. It reads "Do I look like a killer to you!?! Punish the DEED, not the BREED!!!".


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

My 2 year old GSD Kahn. Is aloof but not shy or timid of people. He is just loyal to us. He doesnt really pay attention to anyone at the off leash park besides us. I LOVE this about GSDs.. the loyalness they have for thier families. When others approach him we tell him "go make freinds" and he has been trained to sit to let the stranger pet him. Letting him know..hey this is ok if he/she pets you. I get alot of comments and dirty looks though. Especially from mothers with children. Like he is going to eat them at any time. Funny thing about that is he is so gentle and behaved.. he lets my freinds 3 yr old daughter with leukemia play with his lips and teeth. (She likes to look at his teeth) and she rubs his belly. He loves the (positive) attention he gets from kids. Not fair that alot of the kids around here throw rocks at him and kick the fence as the walk by. Its so disheartening. 

Then there are people that are scared of ANY large dog. I work at a bank and a customer tied up his lab outside our door. This customer inside was SCARED to death. He couldnt even go out the door. I was like common man.. its a lab, i have German shepherds at home!this lab is outside wagging his tail. I told him.. "its when people are scared and have anxiety .. dogs sense this and thats when most people get bitten. If you constently afraid "omg he is gonna bite me" then mostly likely you going to have just that happen. This goes for any breed."

another story i have.. my freind bless her. Is not an animal person and has two kids. We went to the park last week. Her 2 yr old daughter LOVES dogs.. We brought Kahn along. She saw him and got all excited saying "gog.. gog.. gog!" and pointing. Kahn goes to lick her face and she starting bawling and crying like he was gonna kill her. Kahn looked at her like.. ok nevermind adverted to the other direction. That however was an uncomfortable moment for me. *sigh* maybe someday.. things will be different for our beloved GSDs.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Next to home lives another GSD, shorter than my girl with long hair, is inside of metallic mesh fenced back yard, problem is the side walk is not too wide at that corner, then you have to walk very close to the fence, as you can imagine is not nice to be distracted and walk next to the fence just to jump out of your socks when a crazy frenetic dog launches against the fence with rabies attitude.
I have seen a couple of guys jumping to the middle of the street without watching for cars because the scary moment.
Some day that dog will scare somebody badly and will cause a major problem.
No wonder how all the people see me coming with savannah and they either go back or walk around us.
My Girl is not friendly at all with people, known or unknown, but she don’t have any attitude against people, of course people prefer to apply the basic rule of distance for safety.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

When I first got Chico, I had more than one person tell me that he would eventually turn on my daughter ?!? That couldn't be further from the truth, they are best friends. Chico and I were walking at a park, and some man said, "So, you got a real killer there, don't ya?" Chico was only about nine months old, didn't bark, growl or anything, we were just walking normally. I just rolled my eyes, why bother in engaging a conversation with an idiot! I also had some guy tell me that I would have to get rid of Chico when he got older because I wouldn't be able to handle him. I just said "No, I think we'll be ok." Most people cross the street when I am walking him, and avoid us when we are at the pet store. Then only people that have approaced us, is people that own or have owned GSD. I always have had good conversations with other GSD owners, and they know the true nature of the dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, you can't beat what I've heard yesterday. I was told that I own a Nazi icon (it's my Anton). On which I responded that they have to educate themselves because he's actually a Stazi one. Just got me pissed off, I should've added a few @#@$ in German.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with your comments, except no one has told me I have a real killer. Althought the dog is great at festivals and nursing homes, people still tend to avoid him.

The GSD will never turn on you or your family. Loyalty is one of their strongest attibutes.

However, in general the German Shepherd might bite a stranger if surprised or protective of your property. Of course, my statement is quite broad and some Shepherds are 100 percent perfect. 

My hunch is that among the larger breeds the German Shepherd, under the situations described above is more likely to be aggressive then other large breeds.

I own, have adopted and rescue German Shepherds. In my opinion with a home and family there is no better dog. Nonetheless, if/when they ever decide their job is to protect a family and home, they do it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1 Nonetheless, if/when they ever decide their job is to protect a family and home, they do it.


I dont think this is such a bad thing, myself. If I have my kids out in the yard, I _want_ Mandi to bark and warn people to stay away from them. If someone comes into the house uninvited, I _want_ her to growl, bark and, if need be, bite, to keep my family safe. 

Mandalay, still being a puppy at 10mo, is not overly protective yet. She has been getting some protective tendencies lately though. She will get in between people she does not know, AND people who openly show her disregard if they get too close to the baby. I have had people that Mandi does not know, and people that she knows, but who dont care for dogs so dont say hello to her or give her the time to warm up to them, come in and go right for the baby (as people usually do where there is a new baby) and Mandalay will push them and stand between them and Dharma. She does not growl or bark, just stands sideways so they have to lean over Mandi to get to the baby. I always tell the people that they have to let Mandi smell them and approve of them first. After they have let her smell them, if she does not move on her own, I will call her back to me and let her know they are ok.

She is just starting in the last week or so to show more attention to my older daughter. She is getting jealous, or at least I am reading it as jealousy, when she pays attention to ther dogs, which Mandi NEVER did before. I had left my older DD in the car with Mandi while I took the baby into my moms the other day as Kenzie and I were taking Mandi out with just us, and my aunt and uncle showed up. When I got to the car, they had the door open to talk to my DD and Mandi was going NUTS in the back of my Jeep!! She had never met this aunt and uncle before so I am glad I have one of those divider things, but there is no doubt that had they grabbed my DD Mandi would have gotten the divider down in a second.

She is headed in the direction I want her to be. I want her to be our guardian and I know she will be one day. But with my kids, and their friends, she just wants love and kisses!!

One of my DD friends was terrified of Mandalay most of the summer. Her and I worked on getting her above the pack order with Mandi and after weeks and weeks of work, Mandi and this 7yo were able to become friends. She could give Mandi a command and Mandi would listen. Sometimes when I walk Mandi to school with my DD and this girl and her mom walk with us, Mandi will shove her way in between this girl and this girls mom. I have explained to the mom that she sees the girl as "hers" now and she is protecting the girl because Mandi does not really know the mom too well.

This breed is nothing like I have ever known before and I love it.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

This past sumer we took Coldwater Wichita (Cheetah), then 11 months old and our 12 lb Rat Terrier to the beach for the family vacation.We rented a beachfront, pet friendly house, with Dr O and I and 5 teenage girls.
Dr O likes to surf fish, early in the a.m. He would take both dogs to the beach with him around 6-6:30 a.m. and fish till about 9:00. During this time frame, 8 out of 10 people passing by would stop and talk to him, with the dogs being the main topic....sometimes, how's the fishing... Every single one who stoped to talk ended up throwing the ball for the dogs and every single one who stopped commented on how well behaved Cheetah was. She is a big, black and red bi-color. She was so well received by many people that week, I think she made many friends for the GSD that week. I was very proud of her.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

My last dog was a Golden Retriever. She was welcomed everywhere I went. If she approached someone they would just laugh and give her a pet. When playing with other dogs, people loved it. No one cared if she barked or snarled.

Yukon is a different story. People are not as open to him, I guess partly because he doesn't open himself to them. They cross the street, pull their kids away from him or pick up their little dogs with utter fear on their face. When he is at the park playing, if he should bark, raise his hackles or do a dislike -curled lip face to their dog. They either moan to someone near by about how that Shepherd is aggressive or attack me with threats and vulgar language.

Sometimes I get tired of peoples bad reactions, and being the sensitive person I am, think maybe I am in the wrong. 

But then comes the people who love German Shepherds. They start talking about how they use to have a German Shepherd or they know someone who has one - the list goes on... The good always out weigh the bad in the end.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your Golden Retiever, sounds like a dog I had many years ago as a kid, and a friend's dog. Yukon, a bit like Timber. Because of the dog's appearance people will actually turn around or walk far on the other side of te street when we approach. 

It can be frustrating.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our GSD Clover likes to check out strangers who are adults before she says ok, but that usually doesn't take long and she definitely takes cues from us, gauging our reactions. She is very gentle with children. There is a young boy on our walk route who always runs up to pet Clover and calls her by name. If they are walking by our house, he'll get off his trike and come over and give Clover a hug. She just sits there and soaks it in.

You do see folks cross the street when they see us walking her. Should be interesting when it becomes two of them as it soon will.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

When I got my first GSD (85# F Silver and Black with a "peace sign" on her head), in 1968, I did not even have a lease. I guess there were no lease laws then. Everyone came up and petted "Mecca". There was only one vet in the town of 50,000 and Mecca never once in the 7 years I had her, went to the vet. For deworming precaution I fed her a penny every six months and she never had a sick day in her life!! She was as most all of you described here, friendly, loyal and would basically "take the bullet for you". Now I got Rasa on 11/24/08 a 4 year F GSD rescue. I decided to get a companion/security officer a few months ago, and determined to find a GSD as Mecca was "just about perfect" so I tried to duplicate her. Anyway on 11/24/08 I decided to give the Humane Soc a call at 11:10 am and sure enough they had a GSD up for adoption at 11 am. (very rare here). I think I am going a bit off post here so I will make it short..... Going up and down the kennels I approached mostly Putbull and mixes (the main dog here in Hawaii), most barked or snarled at me. Then I saw Rasa who came the cage door and sniffed my hand, and I tried a few commands and she responded (although not with enthusiasm), but she watched with attention, every person who came in to see if it was her old master. Anyways, during the long walks in the county here, many dog owners give me the cold shoulder and even one with a smallish black lab sat down on the grass and covered up his dog with his body, so the dog would not see Rasa. This is real strange behavior. But here in Hawaii, I guess some breeds have a bad rep, pit bulls mostly as they belong to Macho types. (so I agree there are not bad dogs, just bad owners). I think that a Pitbull mauled a lady (the wife) a couple of weeks ago while his master (husband) sat back and laughed. But all in all I understand what one person said to me a couple of weeks ago on this board that just the fact that you have a GSD will ward off 98% of intruders. So I guess my other two friends Mr Smith and Mr. Wesson will take care of the other 2%. (living alone in a wheelchair in a high (ripoff of machinery and tools) crime area).
Frank


----------



## Sophia4 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate the Big Black Dog thing. People don't see the, "Don't you want to pet me?" look. Once in a awhile he will bark, and honestly I don't blame people if they are scared after that, because he does have a mean sounding bark. But, almost always if we aren't walking, he is in a sit. He will ignore people but if I talk to them, he will sit and give them the pleading look. 

I get less negative reaction with a GSD then I used to with an Akita (think a short GSD on steroids). I think because lots of people had close friends or family that owned a GSD, whereas Akitas are less common. I remember going to the Highland Games in Arlington, TX with Dallas (a GSD). The number of people that wanted to talk about the GSD they used to own got annoying after the first 50. As we were leaving, one woman walked with us to the exit from the far side. Everyone said their GSD was the biggest whiner. 

A young woman I met at the dog park completely fell in love with Dallas. If she wasn't so nice, it would have been creepy. She said she was going to Israel and taking her dog. She'd had to send a photo of the dog to get approval to bring him. But that, GSDs, rottweilers and all black dogs were banned.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hear you about the Big Black Dog thing. My girls are all traditional black and tan/red saddle back dogs, and when they were puppies, EVERYONE wanted to shove their hands over top of their heads to pet them with or without permission. 

But my Rushie, who is the sweetest dog out there, is 79 pounds and dark. A four months old, people were hollering from across a parking lot to me to keep the dog back, etc. Babs and Jenna were only six months older than Rushie, so sometimes I had them, and sometimes him. It never failed, when I had the girls, people would come up to pet, with Rushie people walked by warily. 

I try to say its their loss, but it is also Rush's, or is it? Maybe Rush is so kool about people because they are not all clambering to clobber him over top of his head? I don' know. It could be.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson, my daughter and I went to Petsmart today...wanted to weigh him and pick up a few pre-Christmas goodies for him....he was a perfect gentleman...and still people were pulling their little yippy dogs that were barking and pulling on their leashes away from him like he was some kind of puppy eater. My daughter, how is 11, was really mad when she saw how people avoided him.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We had a similar experience with Clover's obedience training. Both the trainers and the other dog owners were put out having a Shepherd in the group. At one point they even had Cathy stand with Clover and had all the other dogs march by in front of her to see if that would elicit an aggresive response. She was completely composed and when the 6 week class ended Clover got the last laugh. She was given the award for best in class. Score another one for the GSD's!!


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

People who come to my house usually call from cell phones or honk their horns if first time here. When they get out of the cars they are amazed at how my big guy is so nice and loving. He just looks bad, this guy would not hurt a fly, but i tell no one that.The little guy they think is so cute, till he bites them too hard.I do not try to change anyones mind about the dog, if they ask too many questions i do get leary because they may have other motives in mine, like does your dog patrol at night and does he ever attack or what words do you use to make him attack, all send up flags to me.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HellyJackson, my daughter and I went to Petsmart today...wanted to weigh him and pick up a few pre-Christmas goodies for him....he was a perfect gentleman...and still people were pulling their little yippy dogs that were barking and pulling on their leashes away from him like he was some kind of puppy eater. My daughter, how is 11, was really mad when she saw how people avoided him.


It's only natural for people to be a little leary of any large dog, especially one with a reputation for being good protection and offensive dogs. There's a reason GSD's are used a lot for war dogs and police dogs. I've had a couple of untrained and unstable ones bite me before, and I'm usually pretty darn good with dogs.

As for the little yapper's it could also be just as much they think their yapper might bite the big dog and get aggressive, and one bite back from a GSD and it would be all over.

I notice people seem to be unsure of Hope because she's just a large dog. Most people with untrained little dogs obviously want to keep them away when we pass walking. Folks with labs or goldens etc. show no such tendencies..

The last woman who I stopped to talk to when out for a walk had two golden retrievers, the older one snapped and bit Hope twice when she tried to sniff her, and all Hope did was pull away and look at her like "what's your problem?" and never so much as lifted a lip.


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say everybody has been negative through my lifetime of GSD's but cautious definitely. Most people either cross the road in front of us to the other side or will come to the porch then stop when they see her and just kinda wait there hoping I come out and say it's ok. The people who have been positive usually approach slowly and ask if it's ok that they pet her.

My dog isn't bothered by people. As long as she gets a chance to sniff them she's fine. She's constantly watching everything around here but not aggressive in any way.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I in my own way am trying to change peoples views on the GSD, or atleast the ones I come in contact with, my friend Tammy and i both have large GSD`s that are registered therapy dogs, we volunteer at one local hospital, and at the V.A. in detroit, the V.A. is a great place for the GSD`s we spent some time there, and the gal that was in charge and went with us on the first visit, called our instructor, (we go to a ex Air Force trainer), she told him "I see a lot of breeds come through here and have never seen 2 dogs so well mannered and behaved" score 1 for our side


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a big, predominantly black sable service dog, Tyr. He is the old Wurttemberger type, big boned, with the big strong, masculine head and a very strong herding dog eye. You would think people would be afraid of him. Think again. Just Saturday I had him at the dog park booth with me (need him for non-handicap access rest room facilities--and just about everything else) and people were not donating at all. (Bad economic climate.) We are trying to build a dog park from scratch with nothing but public donations and it is tough sledding. BUT after we reconfigured the booth so that Tyr could get into the front corner in the shade and make eye-contact with people, all those people who had been trying to avoid us found themselves being reeled in. Tyr was fixing that herding dog eye on them and mesmerizing them in. Before they knew it they had their wallets open and were parting with a buck or two. We wound up making $50 where we'd been making nothing. People wound up with dog park shirts, hats, even bags of homemade dog cookies. (Shirts say: What happens in the dog park stays in the dog park, and Take me out to the dog park, and Bark for the Park--with pictures of cute dogs.) Too bad we didn't put Tyr up front in the beginning. We might have made a $100 instead of $50. khawk


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Put him up at the corner of 5th and Park Avenue in New York City. You'll be rich by nightfall.
Look into my eyes.
Perhaps he was a swami in a previous life.


----------



## horsephoto (Mar 30, 2009)

I only got Rocket a few days ago so don't know much about how people will react to her, though my neighbor tried to buy her. The funny one is my mom, who raised American Staffordshire Terriers and for years has talked about not stereotyping breeds etc. She adored my chow chow (and was the only non immediate family member BB liked) but when I told her I was getting a german shepherd she said, "Oh those dogs are nasty." So far Rocket is very tolerant of my 4 year old daughter and loves my little affenpinscher. She is protective and always alert but that's part of the reason I got a gsd. 
Oni
Rocket GSD 9/07
Alfie affenpinscher 1/07


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: OceanPut him up at the corner of 5th and Park Avenue in New York City. You'll be rich by nightfall.
> Look into my eyes.
> Perhaps he was a swami in a previous life.


LOL


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Every where that I have taken Zisso since I brought him home 3 months ago, he has been admired. He gets compliments constantly on his good looks, and his long, soft coat. Children and adults alike have asked to pet him and have enjoyed him. I do watch as we walk thru the park to be sure we don't bother other people, and we are still working on his OB, but overall our experiences in public have been wonderful.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

my friends mother owns a pb american pitbull and is actually afraid of my gsd puppy he is 5months old and 68lbs now and she gives him the eagle eye when i go to pick up my friend and have the dog with me , i dont know what it is ,maybe all the cop shows that show the gsd k9 going after the suspects? lol, mine is calm and relaxed and loves to play still, he does look like a grown dog alread ,well thats what strangers tell me ,,,,i let them think he is "mean".lol


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

People react to what they hear in the news. Pitbulls are bad. Rottweilers are bad. German Shepherds are bad. They are bad because they bit someone. Yes, these territorial and protective dogs bite when provoked, and sometimes they are unstable due to bad breeding.

Just about every rottweiler and german shepherd I've ever met was a big puddle of love, with the exception of 1 german shepherd --- she was a gigantic puddle of love. 

The insurance companies also ask for homeowners insurance whether you have the following breeds (top 10 list of biters). They won't insure or charge extra for a german shepherd. My take on that is they should give you a discount for a german shepherd like they give a discount for alarm systems.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Having been bitten by a couple fof GSD's, I can assure they are not all puddles of love..









Mine is though..


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mozart, I couldn't agree more. I recently switched insurance companies and was told that my GSD was okay for now, but rotties and bull terriers were not insurable. I told him that I should get a discount for having my dog, because what idiot would knowingly break into a house with a GSD in it.

I didn't get my discount, but he did agree that some dog breeds are stereotyped unfairly.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I switched insurance companies too when mine stopped covering GSDs. Who are they to tell me what kind of dog I can have or not have? I agree with the discount idea. Maybe we should suggest it to President Obama as part of the Housing Reform Bills? If he can change some of what the credit card companies/banks are doing, why not the insurance industry?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Being a professional pet groomer for over 20 years...I can honestly say that I have NEVER been bitten by German Shepherd, Rottweiler or Pittbull. However, I have been bitten by Cocker Spaniels, Lhasa Apsos, Poodles, all kinds of Terriers and plently of mixes of these little guys along with a few Border Collie or BC mixes.

Granted the bites are not severe, but they are still bites none-the-less! 

What is up with that? People spoil their little "Poopsies" and think it's funny or cute when they act like little Napoleons. But, if a GSD gets a little "Guardy" then it's a crime waiting to happen? I'm confused.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: EisisBeing a professional pet groomer for over 20 years...I can honestly say that I have NEVER been bitten by German Shepherd, Rottweiler or Pittbull. However, I have been bitten by Cocker Spaniels, Lhasa Apsos, Poodles, all kinds of Terriers and plently of mixes of these little guys along with a few Border Collie or BC mixes.
> 
> Granted the bites are not severe, but they are still bites none-the-less!
> 
> What is up with that? People spoil their little "Poopsies" and think it's funny or cute when they act like little Napoleons. But, if a GSD gets a little "Guardy" then it's a crime waiting to happen? I'm confused.


Heh, Poopsies... I had one lady I used to deliver medicine to once a month years ago that had a dachshund. Little bugger would bolt out the door and bite me every single time. I so wanted to punt that dog up on the roof.

After figuring out she was never going to put the dog away before she opened the door and after a particularly painful ankle bite I simply told her that day "Your dog bites me every time I come here, and it won't happen again. Either you put it up before you open the door, or I'll teach it not to ever do it again and you won't like it."

If it had been a larger dog it would have learned the first time.

I've lost all patience for getting bitten by people's dogs.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: beeker318Mozart, I couldn't agree more. I recently switched insurance companies and was told that my GSD was okay for now, but rotties and bull terriers were not insurable. I told him that I should get a discount for having my dog, because what idiot would knowingly break into a house with a GSD in it.
> 
> I didn't get my discount, but he did agree that some dog breeds are stereotyped unfairly.


Yup and I can tell you from at least my experience from years working a job where I frequently had to go into people's homes when they were not there that the majority of GSD's will not attack a stranger coming into a home with people not home either, same for dobies and rotties as well. Unless specifically trained well to do so.

Shepherds will bark and let you know they don't trust you and keep a distance, but not normally attack if not directly threatened. I have met exceptions of course.

Half the Rotties I've experienced are more likely to smother a stranger coming into the house with nobody home with slobber.

Chows have actually been the most dangerous in my experience, whether the owner was present or not.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The daschund, my brother had one and that guy would bite every stranger. I hated that dog.

Your comment about Chows is interesting because my Ex adopted two from our humane society. These dogs are so calm, and lazy it just doesn't figure.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Funny you should say that! I had a friend retrieve something from my house one day while I was at work. My dogs do not know her well. When I asked her if the dogs had thrown a fit, she said no, the dogs didn't even make a sound. (There are 4 Sheps in this house. 3 are crated when I'm gone, and one has the run of my office.) I swear, they were like "Oh my God! There's somebody here! Be quiet! Maybe they wont steal us! Or hurt us!"
On a funny note, I brought Ilan to my daughters elementary school today to do a presentation on Fidelco guide dogs.
The local animal control officer was speaking before us, so I simply sat down in a chair and put Ilan in a down under my feet, the 2 of us content to watch her speak.
She was talking about dog safety, and how to read dogs expressions. She handing out a pamphlet with pictures to go over with the kids.
Guess which dog represented the evil, snarling, DANGEROUS dog picture?
Every kid in the classroom looked at that picture, then glanced, some a little nervously, over at Ilan, who had fallen fast asleep under my feet in her "chill out" command. (The "happy" dog pic was a chihuahua.)
Is it any wonder that people feel the way they do? 2nd, 3rd and 4th graders got a really good visual picture to take home with them and study today.
On a happy note, Ilan behaved beautifully. She was sweet and gentle, and really broke the ice when she stole a tennis ball off the chair leg the minute I released her from working!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Well it wasn't all chows I ran into, just on average the number of pet chows that gave me trouble was a more than other breeds.

The vast majority of dogs in general would trust me enough to be petted in just a few minutes. Most that wouldn't just kept a respectable distance.

There are always exceptions though, of any breed.

I remember one man's Rottie, I believe it was trained as one of those dogs they let loose with poles in warehouses at night.. That guy was 100 yds away and slamming into the pen to get after me for hours without stopping. I have no doubt one of us would have died if he had gotten out. I had a couple of customers with dangerous rotties, neither were responsible owners, and one did get out once and attacked a man just walking down the street.

One customer was a business that trained and provided those dogs, that took them out to the warehouses etc. every night, many breeds but all large. A huge kennel full of dogs going nuts with serious intent to eat me. Scary stuff that, I thought it was rather awful to do that to a dog..


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Very interesting reading. It's been a long time but I remember how my GSD was mobbed by strangers. He was good about it. Then again, we lived in a great 'dog town' back in the 1990s (Fort Collins, CO).

I have a question for those of you with sable or black GSDs, does anyone ever ask if they are part wolf? Folks used to ask a friend of mine all the time but I think wolf-dogs are 'out of fashion' now (thank goodness).


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Lots of people I know have preconceived notions about GSDs too, but the truth is, my two old girls, Samantha and Sarge, were the sweetest dogs ever. During their lives they never bit anyone. Ever.

The two young 'uns I have now are well on their way to being just as sweet, I hope.

Funny, though...when strangers would come to the house...delivery people, etc., they would always ask if our dogs would bite. I would say, "No, but they will lick you to death". They never believed me. Which I suppose was just as well...


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Ok, so I'm bored and its already 1am here and since I need to wake up in 2 hours to take the Cylo for poopy I just want to make a post. So a little sad story I'm going to tell about my love for GSDs.

When I was 3 years old, my parents visited Germany for business and came home with a puppy for me as a surprise. We bonded within the years and it would wake me up in the morning before school and then wait for me to arrive home after school. It was never really trained because we didn't know how at the time and other horror stories we've heard of trainers using harsh methods or hurtful disciplines. Although I did know from a very young age to be calm and assertive when asking my dog to do whatever it is I wanted. We were truly a partner. I can say I read him well and he reads me well as if we were a team.

It was his 9th year that one day we were walking down a street when we heard a scream and witnessed a blind lady being mugged by a couple of thugs. I of course at the time was scared and only thought of running but instead frozed there watching. My partner/dog, then charged up and bit one of the man that had the lady's pack while another assailent knifed my dog on the neck. All I could see was blood flowing down from his neck and he was yelping and growling and continue to fight off both the assailent. He then chased them a couple of blocks away but decided to turn back and headed straight to us as if to he didn't want to leave us there vunerable and unsafe. 

While this happened in a short period of time, time alone seemed to take forever and everything is slow-motioned to this date as I can still see that man slice my dog on the neck before he ran off. 

Still bleeding, my dog ran back to us and started licking the blind lady as to reassure her it'll be ok and to soothe both the lady and I. While that robbery happened, a shop owner who also witnessed the incident call the police and the officers came after we waited for a long while. Once the report was taken and done with, I cried while my dog sat next to me as to comfort me. (he was still bleeding). The officers ask if I can recognized those robbers. To which my dog got up and yanked the officers pant and nudged as if he can take him to them. The officers called back up and they followed my dog. An hour has passed, I still haven't seen my dog and was worried sick. Its getting late and my mom will be mad at me if I don't get home for dinner. (This was before cellphones were invented. LOL). Another hour past and in a distant I see the officers approaching with my dog walking next to them. The officer told me he had already arrested one of the man and that my dog assisted by cornering him down. They praised my dog for his scent tracking and protection actions in this whole thing. And told me we were going to get an award for this.. we went home that night, I was too scared/shocked to tell my dad. 

Two days later, my dog died from water poisoning in the dog bowl. The second man was arrested a week later and admitted to knowing where we lived. They were around the neighborhood.

This changed my life at the age of 12, it not only taught me to stay calm and not coward towards crisis, it also made me grew up to become a man of responsibilities. I owe all this to my dog Cyler.. every once in a while in the past 30+ years, I would find a time to sit aside and alone and find tears still rolling down my eyes. It was such an honor to be there and have him by my side..


Dan

Edited: just to add that people perceives GSD as Military Attack dogs and police canines and judgementally tag them as dangerous. same goes for pitbull and rotties.. Sad...


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got a great story about how ugly generalizations about this breed (and others like it) are started. Not surprisingly, its 100% the fault of ignorant humans.

When Mulder was about 6(ish) months old, I ran into a group of kids walking in the park with an older man (I assume he was a chaperon of some sort, seeing as there were 7+ kids with him). The kids cooed at Mulder from a distance, but refused to get closer than a few feet. I was ok with this, seeing as how Mulder was teething at this time, and I knew he would try and mouth them if they got too excited when petting him. As the kids started to move on, the man came up to us, bent over and started petting Mulder (WITHOUT my permission first) while saying "cute pup". Mulder got anxious, and started mouthing him. Not biting, just typical puppy alligator stuff. The man quickly drew back his hand and looked it over very sternly. I tried to be polite, and informed him that he was just a young pup and was still teething. I started to walk away, and the man walked alongside me. 

"My neighbor has one of those," he said, "a shepherd." He was still staring at his hand, and was now rubbing it.

I smiled and replied that that was nice.

"Yeah, the **** thing barks at me when I walk to my car in the mornings. So one morning I got out my pellet gun and shot it."

I was mortified, not to mention freaked out of my mind. I didn't say anything in response.

He laughed. "Just kidding..." 

I chucked awkwardly, and veered off in another direction.

I don't know if that was a hatred of the GSD breed specifically, or just a monster of a human being, but I'll certainly never forget it. His kids will probably grow up to be the ones who blow frogs up with firecrackers. 

Nothing the GSD has ever done, no matter how horrible, will EVER be worse than what humanity is capable of. I'd be more scared of the man walking the dog, rather than the dog itself.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LexNothing the GSD has ever done, no matter how horrible, will EVER be worse than what humanity is capable of. I'd be more scared of the man walking the dog, rather than the dog itself.


You said it. Who are the monsters??

You ever notice how the most 'busy' forum for us is the urgent rescues? Enough said. That's just a tiny nano of the whole of it. I shudder when I think of what animals are suffering through this very moment, due to a heartless and ignorant person. It's making me a little bitter, regrettably. I still haven't accepted the fact that I can't save them all.

Even most of the horrible and mean 'monster' animals have a person to blame behind it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think some people have a fear of dogs and it's
not breed specific. when i'm out with my dog
we encounter the full range of reactions. i'm very
respectfull of other peoples feelings and reactions.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi think some people have a fear of dogs and it's
> not breed specific.



Yep...years ago an ex and I had a Chihuahua. The numbers of people who were afraid of him was amazing. I would think, geez, that's sort of ridiculous...he's so small. But then, some people are afraid of teeny tiny little mice, so what can you do....


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a story to add--I was working Rom one day (before he was retired) so that, with his help, I could attend a dog-friendly event. While I was watching, with Rom beside me on a down-stay, a very pretty woman with an elegant Borzoi marched up to me and announced, "You can't use a German Shepherd as a service dog, they're too agressive!" I was too busy to respond for a moment (and a little bit speechless) pushing her Borzoi off my Shepherd (she was standing on his head) and trying to figure out a way to say that German Shepherds had been the first guide dogs for the blind and that they were in use all over the world currently as search and rescue dogs, alert dogs for people with chronic conditions and illnesses, helper dogs for the handicapped, and therapy animals, when she switched her tail and about faced, stalking away. Rom never broke his down-stay, never offered the slightest sign of resentment or protest to either the Borzoi or his person, and handled the entire incident with grace and unimpaired good nature. Indeed, a number of people who witnessed the incident commented upon his lack of aggressiveness and his good manners. 
As an ambassador for his breed, Rom that day was exactly what I would wish for. I am always concerned about such incidents, however, because access is such an issue for people who need to use dogs in order to help them get around--without Rom's help, I could never, for example, have attended that event. Wheelchair access for it was, if not non-existant, at least very poor, and parking was almost a mile from the event itself over terrain very close to impossible for a wheelchair alone to manage. With breed specific legislation looming everywhere and dog ownership under attack as never before, those of us who want to have a German Shepherd dog in the tomorrows to come need to make sure that our dogs are ambassadors for our breed, wherever we go. I wish I could have changed that Borzoi woman's mind about our dogs, but I doubt that I could have. I only hope that Rom was able to convert those who saw the incident to the opposite opinion, so that they will say, when exposed to that kind of bias again, 'oh, but I saw the greatest Shepherd the other day--' In the days to come I fear we will need all the defenders and supporters we can get.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Same here in my 38 yrs walking earth i have oly been biten once by a small poodle , yes it was out of fear and yes it was an unprovoked bite .i have owned pb rotties pb pitbulls andpb dobies, a gsd mix and a pb lab .iam not afraid of dogs at all. but the media will an can dictate what is mean and what isnt .....i dont understand that...mist pitbull attacks reported in the news are not even pure pitbulls they are pitbull mixs or bull type dog mixs ,i guess if it looks like a pitbull them it is a pitbull according to the media and news ...


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Yet another story to add...

Last Wednesday was the final day of obedience school. There were ten dogs in the class...two of them young Great Danes. One was a happy-go-lucky goofball who wasn't bothered by anything. His owner seemed to be a pretty mellow woman...

The other Great Dane was always accompanied by his "mom" and "dad". This dog growled at everything. He was really scary, and the trainer had to put a gentle leader thing on him (with a very thin muzzle strap), which actually worked out very well for him as far as training went. The "mom", I think, was probably the source of this poor dog's problem. When the trainer wanted to use the dog to demo something, the "mom" says to her "Good luck...you won't be able to get him to do anything". Trainer says, "OK we'll see". Well...needless to say, the dog performed flawlessly and the "mom" was stunned. Maybe even a little displeased.

Anyway, last week we're sitting with that dog to our right, about 15 feet away and the dog is sitting/standing, staring intently at Nikki, who is in a down/stay on her mat. She's looking at him like, "What's the problem, dude?" If I didn't mention before, she (and Lucy) is very shy. During the whole class he's giving Nikki the Evil Eye, and toward the end of the class, he growls and lunges for Nikki, and just thank goodness the woman had hold of the lead. Anyway, the trainer sees that the woman has REMOVED the gentle leader and muzzle and asks why...the woman mumbles something about how he doesn't want to perform with it on, blah blah blah. Trainer is baffled, tells the woman that he really WAS doing great with it on. Woman is trying to argue with her but then backs down.

Moral of the story, as I'm sure we all know...

It's often not the dog's fault. More often it's the person handling the dog....as I found out during obedience school that most of it isn't for the dogs...it's for the owners....


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

I've found that I need to lie and say Ricca isn't friendly. People kept getting into her face right off the bat and trying to cuddle her and treat her like she wasn't a standoffish snob. She's way snobby, and bossy, and you can't just throw your hands in her face. She has to invite you and there's a procedure.

She's awesome with people who are not dog people but who are also not afraid of her. They respect her space, she turns goofy, and both parties have a grand time.

It's the self proclaimed "dog people" she has issues with. They think, regardless of what I say, that since they're a dog person she'll like having them all up in her business.

Kids too, are an issue. She's fine if they leave her alone. She's very attentive if they have food and becomes their new best friend. But if they want to grab her ears and yank her tail, she will leave. If they follow, she tells them not to, at which time I put her up if the parent fails to remove the child.

She doesn't like being stared at, not at all. People stare and stare and say "pretty dog" and if they take a step towards us Ricca goes off. I put her in a down/stay and she turns her head away from the offending party and ignores them.

Moms with strollers cross the street when they see us coming.

People at the dog park look a little panicy when they see us walking to the gate. Then nervously laugh when she leaps away and dodges all the dogs and trots the fence line with a line of boys following her. She even looks totally non-threatening at the dog park. To me anyways. 

When people stare at her and approach, when people show fear... I just say she's my body guard and she takes her job seriously but really she's quite friendly if you stay out of her personal space. Most people choose not to wait the 5-10 minutes it takes for her to appraoch and give goofy Shepherd kisses. She's a whole other dog if you just give her a minute!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

For the 4th of July we went to the beach. After dinner, I waited in front of a casino/hotel with Trent while the rest of my family was inside *gambling*. I was sitting on the bench with Trent sitting very nicely next to me, and across from us was a large chocolate lab with her owner. Trent only wanted some attention and love and would wag his tail whenever anyone walked past. However, only a handful of people stopped to say "hi", while everyone else flocked around the lab. 

Quite a few people who walked by commented "that's a mean dog, be careful kids" or even told me "he's gonna bite you!" or "he'll turn on you!". Now, this is a 4 1/2 month old puppy sitting politely next to me, reaching out for a sniff, and wagging his tail like mad. It's not very fair to him, especially because he thinks every person he meets is just amazing and absolutely wonderful.


----------



## littlemisslittle (Jul 19, 2009)

we are slowly changing my mother in laws beliefs about a shepherd because she has always looked at them as guard dogs and not trustworthy with children etc..... well when we had Lightening he was so overprotective of our girls it was as though he would look over to me to see if that person was allowed to be near our girls, it was so cute. Max who we have now is only 6 months old is a typical pup and loves jumping and licking and as long as he is getting a cuddle from someone he doesn't car who... it's not that he doesn't get attention from anyone he just feeds from it, like his own personal drug








My mum loves GSD and will probably get one for herself when she retires, she just doesn't have the time at the moment with work.
Others in the neighbourhood have said that he looks gorgeous but from a distance, most of them have the little lap dogs or cats so our baby looks massive in comparison


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have to be responsible GSD owners. we have to have well trained and socialized dogs. we have to make sure we buy from reputable breeders. we have to make sure our dogs represent
the best in GSD behaviour.

we're going to encounter people that are afraid of dogs and not breed specific. we're also going to encounter who stereotype dogs.

as long as we do our part in making our dogs the best people
will see on a one-on-one basis that GSD is a very well rounded
dog.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

I was at Petco this weekend with Rommel and this little girl yelled "PUPPY!!!!" and tugged on mom to turn around. Her face was priceless when she saw 100+ lbs of long coat german shepherd coming her way rather than the puppy she was expecting. She did recover quickly and her two daughters and her had a blast petting him and getting their faces licked for a couple of minutes. 
I try and take him to the store every weekend so he can see some additional people and he always draws a crowd.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo is amazing on lead and has this look to him when he's on lead that screams PET ME, I'M FRIENDLY. He folds his ears back and does this wobbly thing with his front legs when people are approaching, he looks incredibly goofy but it reels in the pets. I've had several moms ask "is it okay to let my child pet him?", while he's on lead I have no problem letting even the most hamfisted kid rub on Banjo. He knows to squint his eyes and no mouthing. Off lead he's a bit more prone to display some herding tendencies (nipping, pushing and generally directing movement), but when he's on lead he might as well be a teddy bear with a heartbeat. He slowly creeps to adults, nose out and sniffing and with kids he just wades in and lets em do what they want. I sometimes get a look of "please get this grabby kid off my ears" but that's about as non-social as he gets. I have had very very few negative reactions to him, the few being people that had childhood trauma related to Germans. Even then a few minutes of those folks watching him interact with people they usually tend to want to scratch his ears (he warbles and moans if you get the right spot and it's beyond adorable).


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I got so upset last night at a man that I had never met before. He came to my house looking for his beagles that were missing. We had found one of them and he came to ask if we had seen the others yet. He knocked on our door and of course Baron and Bella started barking to let us know that someone was at the door. I stepped outside to talk to him and he says " I don't want to meddle in your business, but when those shepherds get to be 5 or 6 years old they turn on their masters and sometimes kill them" I said "well, we have had shepherds for 20 years and that has obviously never happened to us" Just where did this old wives tale come from? Has it ever really happened? I have kind of calmed down some now but he made me so mad!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

ddcha people are stupid. When my friend got her French bulldog puppy (it was about 12 wks old) we had it at a Bark in the Park Event...this guy, saw her and was like "those are great dogs, but when they get the taste of blood, they'll turn on ya and kill ya!!"

I guess he thought Lilly the Frenchie was a pit? As I said, people are stupid!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I think my vet has a bias about the GSD breed. My sweetie pie is only 5 months old. He's still a little mouthy but he doesn't sink in. If I tell him "kisses", he'll lick my hand/foot.

Well, at the last visit, my vet was clipping Sirius's claws and he got a little mouthy. She looks at me and says, "do we need to muzzle him?" No, he doesn't need to be muzzled - he's teething and when he gets a little excited, he mouths a bit still. Certainly, it's not as when he started to loose his baby teeth.

The vet may have had a negative experience with the breed in the past - don't know but she seems a bit biased about the breed in general.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I was asked last week if their one year old baby could pet my 8wk old pup. I told them "no because puppies nip and the baby could be hurt". They said "Oh, the dog is a biter already?" Idiots!!! I could have explained more but I thought it better to just leave it.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is only a puppy, but so far everyone I tell or who sees him just says how lucky my baby son will be to grow with a Shepherd as a best friend, and how smart and awesome they are as pets.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha my area is a bad example of animal ppl, most of the kids at my college are from big cities so when they see the happy little beagle that runs around wagging its tail trying to get pet they think its a wolf  much less when they see anthing above the knee, big dogs are not cool around here much less the "vicious" GSD, small minded ppl... what can you do?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> we're going to encounter people that are afraid of dogs and not breed specific. we're also going to encounter who stereotype dogs.
> 
> as long as we do our part in making our dogs the best people
> ...


I agree, but man it gets old sometimes! 

I just saw the stereotyping again yesterday and it really annoyed me. 
There's a young couple that likes to take walks around the neighborhood with their little toddler in a stroller. The little kid is cute - he giggles and says "puppy" when he sees a dog. The parents response when I had my Golden out for a walk was "Yeah, that's a _nice_ puppy" and they told me what a beautiful dog he is, how adorable, etc. 
I saw them yesterday when I was walking Gunner. The little kid giggled and said "puppy"... the father's response was "No, we don't want any part of _that _puppy" and he kept watching me as they passed, just waiting (I'm sure) for Gunner to charge across the street and eat their child. 

I know I should have assured them that he's friendly and asked if they'd like to meet him, but I just wasn't in the mood for it yesterday. I wanted to tell him "Listen pal, that adorable Golden of mine would be much quicker to bite you than this guy." Which is true in our case, but I guess people don't really think about it. They just see a Shepherd and the fear kicks in.


----------



## MtoCIH (Oct 12, 2004)

I just came upon this topic and was thinking, my oddest reaction with my big dog Nash is that because he is a long haired shepherd people constantly think he is a wolf. He is NOT! lol. That and they all will walk up, "Is he mean?" no, "Does he bite?" no has not, and then "Can I pet him?" Which gives his breed a good name. Last time we went camping he had one woman with two kids ask to pet him, I said yes it is okay. Made him sit....just something I make him do before being greeted by others. And we were talking about the breed, up come about 5 more kids all young wanting to pet...and he just sits there so good. So he is a great dog....

Now Libby, my female...she is scared of everything and everyone, and due to her size, people think she will be nice and friendly, and she is not always. It is her personality to just want to be left alone. She has been socialized, but still gets nervous when strangers walk up. So I tend not to let others pet her. But then the person who asks will ARGUE with me. I don't understand people at all.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Growing up with shepherds we always got a wide bearth and sales ppl stayed away, I viewed it as a perk, these days ppl are rediculous about dogs, if its taller than your shins its vicious and no matter what it looks like it will be called a "insert your 'vicious' dog breed here" its crazy. Just the other day walking Baya an old man was running, he stopped running to walk a wide circle around us, Baya was wagging her tail and the old mad actually said "She looks like she wants to take a peice out of me" I laughed at him picked her up and walked away. My vicious 8 week old pup is def going to take a piece out of your shoe lace lol. People these days just aren't educated about dogs and GSD's are vicious attack dogs don't you know?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

agree on people not knowing anything about dogs, PERIOD. was looking for apts once and found one that didn't have a weight limit *CHEER* but, no dogs with pointy ears, coz they could be a Dobie or a Pit (no ban on GSDs though). and no dogs that were black and tan, because those were Rottie mixes. I asked "HUH?" and the woman told me "Oh, the only way that a dog can be black and tan is if it is a Rottie mix. No other dog comes in those colors." So I emailed her some pictures of **** Hounds and told her Id be looking elsewhere. Also added in a pic of Rayden coz GSDs have pointy ears you dumb woman...


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Dainerra, that's pretty ridiculous! Especially because dobie's ears aren't naturally "pointy."


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

angie rofl I know but, seemed rather a moot point to argue with her too much


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwe have to be responsible GSD owners. we have to have well trained and socialized dogs. we have to make sure we buy from reputable breeders. we have to make sure our dogs represent
> the best in GSD behaviour.
> 
> we're going to encounter people that are afraid of dogs and not breed specific. we're also going to encounter who stereotype dogs.
> ...


Yup, there are people who get GSD's to be mean dogs and make them aggressive, there are some who just chain a dog out and never socialize them.

I've been bitten by two such GSDs in the past. One I knew from a puppy and was around all his life. Why he did it don't know, it was food guarding, but I was 50 feet way and not even coming his direction. Both dogs bit more people over time and were put down.

From bad owners like that, to all the guard trained dogs, to police dogs, it's not unexpected people would expect a GSD to be aggressive.

I take my girl everywhere I can though, and she is always a good example. Toddlers can run up and hug her, anyone can pet her, she never gets aggressive with other dogs, even when they do..

But with her very cauliflowered bent over ears from past hematomas, many don't think she's a GSD anyway.

She rarely barks, never at the doorbell or knock, only rarely a single warning bark if a stranger approaches at night when she's outside, but intent to bite.


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mandelyn, that is quite possibly one of the best descriptions of what I would call proper breed behavior I've read. According to the breed standard for our dogs, that is exactly what you want, aloof and wary of strangers it doesn't know, but ultimately, a willingness and fearlessness of meeting anything. Oh, and goofy shepherd kisses, while maybe not part of the breed standard, certainly seem to be a common, enjoyable trait.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess we ought to be glad that we don't own Staffordshire terriers (pit bulls!).

They of course have even a worse reputation than our GSD's and yet they are generally even sweeter to people than many GSD's.

I had a number of folks actually cross the street when I was walking my Baron when he was a 5-6 mo puppy who loves everyone he meets!


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: codmaster
> I had a number of folks actually cross the street when I was walking my Baron when he was a 5-6 mo puppy who loves everyone he meets!


Rocky and myself get the same treatment.
My GSD is the most affectionate dog I have ever had.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just been walking my dogs this early morning and actually had some great experiences. People passed by and said "What beautiful dogs". 

Just wanted to share. Not all people out there are haters, some still love the GSD's.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

It's funny how one dog can affect people. When my son was 17, he announced he was getting a pitbull puppy. I am ashamed to say I knew nothing of pit bulls except what I had heard through the media, so I said "Oh no, we're not getting one of those dogs!" Well my son, being my son, brought home Petey anyway and he became the apple of my eye, leading me to become forever an APBT advocate and defender.

It seems we all have our story of the special dog from childhood that is the reason we became GSD lovers. The neighbor kids all come over and play with our dogs in the backyard, with our supervision of course. It is a rare day that we don't get a knock on our door "can the dogs come out to play?" My romantic notion is that someday some of those children will pick a GSD for their family's dog, saying "Well, when I was a child, my neighbor had one named Heidi..."


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had people ask me about those pitbull dogs and they have that disparaging look. They seem to think I will have something to say about them as I have the Shepherds. I do tell them that I wouldn't own one. Then I say, "you do know why, don't you?"
"...because they are such friendly, goofy, wiggly butted love bugs that I can't take all that sweetness!"

My old girl went into a large sporting goods store with me for 10 years. She hardly ever got a pet from people. Recently we put my brother's pug in the cart with her and she was swarmed. I guess the Pug was cute and the Shepherd looked friendly sitting there with her. 
I guess the Shepherds need a little mascot!


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mrs.KJust been walking my dogs this early morning and actually had some great experiences. People passed by and said "What beautiful dogs".
> 
> Just wanted to share. Not all people out there are haters, some still love the GSD's.


+1. I have people stop me just to say what a great looking dog I have. My GSD is the most affectionate dog I've ever owned.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Most people are at least a little nervous around my dog when they first meet her. They usually say something like..."Oh my gosh!" or "Huge dog!" or "Does she bite?" Then, they usually put their palm up close to her nose, sometimes very apprehensively. 

Then, I once had someone threaten to call the cops on her, even though she was with me on a leash. A couple people have gotten really freaked out when she walks up to their dog, and a couple women have screamed. Often, people pick up their small dogs when we walk by.

Then, the rest usually say "Beautiful dog!" or "I love her eye!" She is slightly unusual for a GSD (black, slightly larger and one blue eye), but I think that people have a general distrust for shepherd dogs, probably because of their reputation with police work or because of their resemblance to wolves.

What can I say? This is one VICIOUS face.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaI have had people ask me about those pitbull dogs and they have that disparaging look. They seem to think I will have something to say about them as I have the Shepherds. I do tell them that I wouldn't own one. Then I say, "you do know why, don't you?"
> "...because they are such friendly, goofy, wiggly butted love bugs that I can't take all that sweetness!"


For me it's the slobbery wet goodness. GSD's don't slobber me down as much as bull dogs of any type.

Most people in my neighborhood love Hope, though there are a few who keep a good distance, and don't let their dogs near.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I took Gavin, my 8 month old Shepherd with me to my niece's Softball game. I felt it would be a great socialization outing. There were so many kids and dogs everywhere and Gavin was great, being shown from a young age he's pretty used to crowds, but this was new to him as far as children, balls etc.. I sat in the front of the bleachers by the dugout and as the kids came out they would come over and hug and play with Gavin, he loved it.

The thing I found really neat though was we sat with a lot of different breeds, a Lab, a Boxer and a Cavalier Spaniel , plus a couple of Pitts and a Rottie, yet not one person approached those other dogs, they just came over to admire and pet Gavin, everyone complimented on how beautiful he was and spoke of Shepherds they had owned or known, and I'm talking old people as
well as younger adults, even the Umpire came over between innings and completely ignored the other dogs but came and hugged and patted Gavin telling me what a great looking dog he was.

I did not hear ONE negative word about German Shepherds in the 6 hours we were there, Gavin laying by my side in complete control with lots of little children coming up and petting him as he licked their little faces made me so proud. I only saw how much people love and admire German Shepherds, I was even embarassed that the other dogs were completely ignored, my sister even commented that Gavin was a babe magnet due to all the guys coming over to see and pet him! Lol!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kicked Out of Obedience Class*

This reminds of when I tried to get Kamahi into obedience class. Lol. 

There were about 15 other dogs in the class, and this wasn't the first time he'd met new people/new dogs. He met my sister's two mini schnauzers and her english springer spaniel just a few days prior, and he was great with them!!  

All the owners were required to sit on the floor with their dogs, and have their dogs on their backs between the owner's legs. Well Kamahi sat there perfectly still, looking up at me the whole time.  I could just imagine him saying.. "Mommy, look at me! I'm doing so well!!"  
The jack russell terrier in the group(and most of the other dogs there) all needed to lick peanut butter off a spoon JUST so they would stay in that position. Lol.

Only thing is, because he wasn't neutered(he was only 5 months old), the trainer didn't want him there, and said he was "too aggressive" and would be "too unfocused" because at the end he barked a couple times at the older white german shepherd they had in the class. (I got him under control, and he stopped barking, though he was still cautious about the older GSD.) However he listened to EVERYTHING I told him to do. he even did a neat trick and rolled over right when I asked him  (we'd been working on that for a few days.) 

Seriously?

I was sooo mad. But I remained calm for Kamahi's sake. 

Anyway, I'm actually glad we didn't have to come back, because as we were leaving, this little kid sprayed vinegar into Kamahi's eyes.  (Which I found out was a requirement for the class to spray in the dog's eyes if they didn't listen.) Which I hate, because I only believe in positive reinforcement training for my dogs.

I don't think we could have gotten out of there fast enough...

(And from what I'd learned after I left, a few of the other dogs hadn't been spayed/neutered either.)

I don't know what it is, but when some people see a GSD they run screaming.

They can be the sweetest dogs. I'm starting to believe that trainer wasn't very experienced.. and didn't know that much about dogs(or more, the German shepherd breed) either way, in my opinion, people like that shouldn't be training dogs. (And I know, she was probably fine with the older GSD, but he was around 10-11 years old and was so quiet you didn't even know he was there.) I'm thinking it's because Kamahi was a younger dog and more active. (Which is probably what made her nervous about him being there.)

But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thankfully there are still people who love the GSDs out there.  
I take Kamahi to TSC with me ALL the time, every time we go there(which is about 2-3 times a week.) The ladies at the counter always spoil him with treats. They go "Awwww he's soo cute", and some of them even have their own GSDs.  He sure is a ladies man. haha
He goes everywhere with me.
He LOVES all people, children, everyone.
And he gets on well with other dogs. 

Though we went into TSC (this was about a few days ago.) this guy came in wearing ALL black, had that "biker look" and was staring at Kamahi when he walked into the store. Kamahi didn't bark, but watched the man cautiously. Well the man was walking around the store, and whenever Kamahi saw him, he would just watch him, (because the man was staring at him almost the WHOLE time)

Well before we left, the man asked if he could pet Kamahi. So I told Kamahi it was ok, and that the man could pet him.

Kamahi calmed down when I told him it was ok and let the man pet him.   

It was great.


----------



## Baja'smom (Mar 12, 2010)

Living in Idaho a GSD is not the normal dog to be seen int these parts. Baja is a very respectable looking representative of her breed. I have had 1 trainer that did not know the bree assure me she was aggresive, and we did not agree on her corporal punishment corrections( trainer fired). I had 1 local petsmart employee com into her space rather Loudly in his misguided attempt to be friendly with the "little doggy" . She has not forgiven him yet and still watches him when she sees him at the store. The most comical was my landlord who was convinced she was the most dangerous animal on the planet due to her barking when he showed up. At 18 months she is starting to mature and shows the wonderful trait of "no strangers allowed in the yard until mom or dad bring them in. Since she is also rather vocal she intimidates people without meaning too . I waited until my Landlord was doing repairs he could not step away from, tokk her on leash to him and handed him a homemade vegan muffin I made to share with her. After sharing the muffin, being sniffed all over and then gladly accepted him to the house he thinks I am the most amazing dog trainer ever. Actually it was his fear of her that was feeding the situation, she just wanted ot say hi to the guy that kept coming over. On the flip side of things I did have someone try to reach over the fence as she was telling them in no uncertain terms to back off. I was amazed that an adult did not listen to what she was telling him. Every once in awhile I will see someone out walking that has a true love and appreciation for this breed, it is wonderful to have a nice chat with fellow GSD lovers.


----------



## miro2010 (Mar 11, 2010)

Miro is a sweet and gentle bear (with people that is). In any case this doesn't matter b/c people are TERRIFIED of him. When they see us walking down the street they will cross to the other side or pretend they don't see him (the ones who want to act cool that is) but you can see their foreheads sweating as they pass by. 

The other day this woman was walking in our direction with her daughter (who looked to be about 5 years old) and she grabbed her little girl as if to shelter her from terrible danger and then gave me this really MEAN look! This I did not appreciate at all!!! I thought "Lady....if I thought my dog would harm your daughter I would have shortened his leash immediately to keep her out of harms way". What a bitch!

Then there are the small dog owners who run from us. One time a woman asked me to "disappear as quickly as possible" b/c her dog was afraid of Miro (and we were nowhere near them yet......just up the street). I will be the first to admit that Miro is not very nice to small dogs. We had an incident the other day with a Dachshund so now I am the one running/avoiding the small ones but still....if he happened to love them he would never get the chance to interact b/c the owners would never give Miro the chance. 

I've also noticed that most other dogs (large or small are scared of mine). 90% of them hide behind their owners legs and tremble until we are no longer visible! It's unbelievable!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly & Tanner are both beautiful great dogs.But when some people see Tanner, they think he is a mean vicious dog.-_- he is the biggest baby ever!Maybe its that fact he is big, and has a wolfishness to him.lol.Molly has been complimented several times on her beauty and cuteness.lol.One person was said she looked like Rin Tin Tin.lol.Some kid saw her and was like "Look Mommy its a Husky!" the mom said "No thats a big scary dog!"I didnt know big scary dog was a breed.lol.Tanner is also commented on his beauty tonce some dude saw me walking my Molly, he stopped rolled down his window and asked "Is she spayed?" i replied "Yea." he said "Oh ok. becuase she is really beautiful and we have a male GSD." "I replied "Oh thats nice" and walked on.Sorry but I don't pimp out my dog!.

Otherwise I haven't really had bad expierences.lol.GSDs are jsut great all around dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I get "He's huge!" alot and in Petco people with little foo foo dogs pick their dogs up and walk in another direction


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

omg! I cud go on and on about this one but will try not to. My Bella is actually like a Golden, too friendly and a scaredy cat! we actually are v pleased she barks when someone at the front door and give her treats to encourage this. u people prob. think we are mad but we want her to inform us when someone is near our prop. it is another story that all that person has to do is say hello and pet her and she is his/hers.but she doesn't look it cause she looks every inch of her west german showline. My neighbhors who r really nice people,otherwise, have decided she is mean and vicious. don't no on what basis. like someone said here some people DO NOT like GSDS . even in my daughters school where learning about the holocaust was last sem. where they were being shown videos etc, the moment the SS officer in the film came with his gsd everyone turned to look at my daughter and a few others who have gsds. Come on!!!!! Those dogs were trained to lunge at the poor jews, they were kept starving till they lunged at the people. it was their training!!!!! People have a warped idea of gsds its so sad. wish someone cud educate them.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda is very sweet and very social, he welcomes touch from anyone, it seems. He's no Golden Retriever, but if someone wants to say hi, he definitely won't shy away, he's a lot less aloof that other GSD's that I've seen, so I think that works in his favor as far as the reaction he gets from people.

As far as the reaction I've seen thus far from people who are approaching me when I have him with me, whether it be on a walk or at a Pet Store, people don't seem to be frightened by him, or want to stay away at all, quite the opposite, it seems they all want to come over and say hi to him and pet him, children included, and the parents let them. I think the reason for this is because most people don't know that he's a German Shepherd, a lot of people ask me what kind of dog he is, and those that don't just comment on how beautiful he is, but don't mention anything about a breed (Which leads me to believe they have no idea he's a GSD). The people that _do_ say, "Awesome Shepherd" (Got that from a guy who lives around the corner from me, haha), etc., and want to say hi, are obviously familiar with the breed and aren't afraid of them.

I guess the fact that he doesn't look like your typical American Showline German Shepherd works in his favor in that people don't recognize him as a GSD and don't seem to shy away from him, but it also gets annoying trying to explain to people that he really is a German Shepherd and they come in different coat lengths, colors, not all of them have sloped backs, etc.. Heck, _I_ didn't even know what he was, I thought part GSD mixed with something else when I adopted him, until I registered here and you guys convinced me otherwise


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My Echo has often been described as a golden retriever hiding in a GSD costume...she is very outgoing and friendly, loves dogs, kids, etc. She is tolerant of adults, allowing them to approach and even pet her, but she does not generally greet them at all. She simply waits quietly until the person is done petting her, often looking at me as if to say "Can we go now?". 
The only exception to this rule outside of immediately family is one good friend, Anita, who owns 2 pappillions and Echo's best friend in the world, Glory, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Glory and Echo are only a few months apart in age, grew up together, trained together in multiple locations & classes, camp together, show together, visit each other's homes, etc. Echo would go home with Anita & Glory without a backward glance!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

EchoGSD said:


> My Echo has often been described as a golden retriever hiding in a GSD costume...


Josie is also a Golden retriever of German Shepherds! . I get that alot, isn't it nice when you hear that kind of comments from people? i love it when good shepherds can do the breed good!.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually as friendly as the dogs might be, it is really not the correct standard temperament for an adult GSD. they are supposed to be "aloof but approachable" (USA standard).

I also run into this because I have a 2.5 yo male who has a very friendly temperament also. Very friendly and sometimes even pesty most of the time although he can be also very protective of us and also a little dog aggressive towards other big dominant, or would be dominant, male dogs. Kind of a contradiction, I know but that is Baron!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I also have a non-aloof, non- breed standard GSD male. He is actually a big, black, dominant, intimidating dog with the strut of a stallion, and has excellent protection work. But whenever he meets a stranger, little girl, little boy, adult, he extrovertly approaches with a big tail wag. But he has an ulterior motive. He sees every human as a potential ball thrower. So he'll pick up anything from the ground, little stick, big branch, a rock and present it it to the stranger. So he looks the human in the eye, wags his tail and thinks, "OK, human, do your thing."


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is now 16 1/2 weeks old and I have been taking her once a week to the school my wife teaches at to play with her students ever since she was 8 weeks. She just loves it each student would get a few treats to feed her with a command either sit, down or the most popular command "nice to meet you"(shake a paw). Well this week we were there and one of the teachers seen her and made a formal complaint because she was scared of her. Molly never showed any kind of aggression to her or any students if anything she whimpers wags her tail and licks everyone to death!! doesn't even jump on anyone! well now I am not allowed to bring her to school. Its sad because those kids just love her and my wife was using Molly as a way to keep her students motivated week by week (good conduct and focused they earned the privilege to play with Molly and it worked great) All the students even made her Valentine cards.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamahi's only 7 months old... and already people are saying "whoa, he's huge!"

Just today, on our way to the hiking trail, I was getting the dogs out of the car, and I hear these kids say "awww, those dogs are cute" and their mother says "Don't go anywhere near those dogs! they look mean!"

Then, we were walking down the trail, and another family was down there. the kids start saying "Aww, such cute dogs!", I even hear one kid say "That's a German Shepherd, I bet he's smart!" (That literally made my day.lol.) They asked their parents if they could pet them, and of course I said go ahead, they're real friendly. 

Kamahi and Charlie licked the kids' hands and wagged their tails. :wub:
That made my day a whole lot better.


----------



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

I find that most people are terrified of Colt my 12 month of GSD. He is 70 lbs so he isn't a monster but still pretty good size. I constantly get stopped when I am walking in my neighborhood and the #1 quetion I get asked is if "he is friendly" or "is he aggressive?". Colt is the biggest cuddle bug in the entire world and wants the attention and love of every person he sees haha. Even when I take him to the pet store people are terrified of him. He is by the way very well behaved and trained, heels when walking, sits when I ask, etc... So to me it seems obvious that he is well behaved and other people shouldn't be afraid. I also have taken Colt to the kid park next to my house sometimes and you can hear all the parents whispering to their kids to not pet him or be near him. I usually will just sit there on the bench and relax with Colt until some brave soul comes up and pets him haha then they all realize that he is ok and come and greet him. It is interesting to me because I used to have a very agressive dog (rescued) that everyone thought looked so friendly, but I always had to tell them not to come near him if we were on a walk or at the vet or something like that (granted I was not taking him to the park). I like to believe that other's would have faith in me that I am a responsible dog owner, and wouldn't bring an aggressive dog to a kid park.... but people just don't trust german shepherds for the most part. I have also seen adults terrified of him (don't want to go down the same aisle as us at the pet store, stuff like that). Most kids though are excited to greet him and he LOVES their attention.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> They asked their parents if they could pet them, and of course I said go ahead, they're real friendly.


Oops. That should have said,
They asked their parents if they could pet them, so their parents told them "If their owner says it's alright", and of course I said go ahead, they're real friendly.


----------

